# THINGS NOT TO DO IN LOWRIDING



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

man i just saw a car here on LIL that was so RIDICULOS looking i had to say something....... where are we heading with this low riding thang  we are loosing the low rider tours, hopping has went way overboard, and the ladies have left the street scene of cars to bikes. we got to get back grounded. lets make 2009 the year for the come back !! clean ass cars and plenty of street riding and reppin' yo city......if you see something out there that you think should'nt be done in low ridin' put it on here as ""THINGS NOT TO DO"" step your game up :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree wit' you but I wanna see a pic of the car your talking about!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2008, 11:52 AM~12455591
> *I agree wit' you but I wanna see a pic of the car your talking about!!!  :biggrin:
> *


well we should have a link to the ugly as hell fest on this too


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 17 2008, 12:54 PM~12455620
> *well we should have a link to the ugly as hell fest on this too
> *


 :yes:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

NO BUCKETS FOR 09,,JUST CUZ YOU SLAP ON WIRES DOESNT MEAN ITS A LOW LOW !,,I WENT TO MY KIDS BDAY PARTY AND SEEN TWO BUTT UGLY ASS G BODYS ON WIRES ONE WERE SO RUSTED,,AND HE THOUGHT IT WAS THE SICKEST THING ON EARTH,,ID RATHER ROLL STOCKS :uh:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 17 2008, 12:50 PM~12456092
> *NO BUCKETS FOR 09,,JUST CUZ YOU SLAP ON WIRES DOESNT MEAN ITS A LOW LOW !,,I WENT TO MY KIDS BDAY PARTY AND SEEN TWO BUTT UGLY ASS G BODYS ON WIRES ONE WERE SO RUSTED,,AND HE THOUGHT IT WAS THE SICKEST THING ON EARTH,,ID RATHER ROLL STOCKS :uh:
> *


that's kinda like when DONK guys put 5g's worth of wheels on a 200 dollar car. guess there is ugly cars everywhere


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I would have to say adding tvs to your upper a arms and rearend is something you should not do. Not only does it look fucking retarted it really serves no pourpose.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 17 2008, 01:27 PM~12456350
> *I would have to say adding tvs to your upper a arms and rearend is something you should not do. Not only does it look fucking retarted it really serves no pourpose.
> *


 :uh: 
Thats a show car its a difference


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 17 2008, 01:41 PM~12456434
> *:uh:
> Thats a show car its a difference
> *


Show or not it still looks like shit in my opinion.Looks like some shit you would see in fl


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 17 2008, 11:49 AM~12455568
> *man i just saw a car  here on  LIL that was so RIDICULOS looking i had to say something....... where are we heading with this low riding thang  we are loosing the low rider tours, hopping has went way overboard, and the ladies have left the street scene of cars to bikes. we got to get back grounded. lets make 2009 the year for the come back !!  clean ass cars and plenty of street riding and reppin' yo city......if you see something out there that you think should'nt be done in low ridin' put it on here as ""THINGS NOT TO DO"" step your game up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 17 2008, 11:49 AM~12455568
> *man i just saw a car  here on  LIL that was so RIDICULOS looking i had to say something....... where are we heading with this low riding thang  we are loosing the low rider tours, hopping has went way overboard, and the ladies have left the street scene of cars to bikes. we got to get back grounded. lets make 2009 the year for the come back !!  clean ass cars and plenty of street riding and reppin' yo city......if you see something out there that you think should'nt be done in low ridin' put it on here as ""THINGS NOT TO DO"" step your game up :biggrin:
> *


 GOTTA AGREE HOMIE, WITH U AND BIGSWANGA


REP YOUR CITY HOMIES....AND HIT THE STREETS...COPS OR NO COPS....IF YOU WANNA BREAK DOWN THE STEROTYPES....RIDE A CAR FOOLS CAN RESPECT AND HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO RESPECT IT (LOWRIDERS AND NON-LOWRIDERS ALIKE).... WHEN U RIDE BULLSHIT, U GET BULLSHIT RESPECT....





BUT WHAT NOT TO DO IN MY EYES, IS THROWING RIMS ON ANYTHING...I HATE SEEING A 03 CAVALER ON 13'S.....BUGS THE FUCK OUT OF ME.....THATS WHY PEOPLE HATE ON LOWRIDERS.....CUZ THE ONES THEY ACTUALLY SEE....ARE JUNK!!!!!



RIDE SOME NICE SHIT...RESEPCT ALL DAY! THATS MY .02


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 17 2008, 01:42 PM~12456447
> *Show or not it still looks like shit in my opinion.Looks like some shit you would see in fl
> *


Glad your not a judge


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 17 2008, 01:51 PM~12456495
> *GOTTA AGREE HOMIE, WITH U AND BIGSWANGA
> REP YOUR CITY HOMIES....AND HIT THE STREETS...COPS OR NO COPS....IF YOU WANNA BREAK DOWN THE STEROTYPES....RIDE A CAR FOOLS CAN RESPECT AND HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO RESPECT IT (LOWRIDERS AND NON-LOWRIDERS ALIKE).... WHEN U RIDE BULLSHIT, U GET BULLSHIT RESPECT....
> BUT WHAT NOT TO DO IN MY EYES, IS THROWING RIMS ON ANYTHING...I HATE SEEING A 03 CAVALER ON 13'S.....BUGS THE FUCK OUT OF ME.....THATS WHY PEOPLE HATE ON LOWRIDERS.....CUZ THE ONES THEY ACTUALLY SEE....ARE JUNK!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 17 2008, 02:51 PM~12456495
> *GOTTA AGREE HOMIE, WITH U AND BIGSWANGA
> REP YOUR CITY HOMIES....AND HIT THE STREETS...COPS OR NO COPS....IF YOU WANNA BREAK DOWN THE STEROTYPES....RIDE A CAR FOOLS CAN RESPECT AND HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO RESPECT IT (LOWRIDERS AND NON-LOWRIDERS ALIKE).... WHEN U RIDE BULLSHIT, U GET BULLSHIT RESPECT....
> BUT WHAT NOT TO DO IN MY EYES, IS THROWING RIMS ON ANYTHING...I HATE SEEING A 03 CAVALER ON 13'S.....BUGS THE FUCK OUT OF ME.....THATS WHY PEOPLE HATE ON LOWRIDERS.....CUZ THE ONES THEY ACTUALLY SEE....ARE JUNK!!!!!
> ...


Just seen one go by my house!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 17 2008, 02:23 PM~12456752
> *Just seen one go by my house!!!
> *


LOL...SEE WHAT I MEAN


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 17 2008, 03:25 PM~12456778
> *LOL...SEE WHAT I MEAN
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 17 2008, 02:27 PM~12456350
> *I would have to say adding tvs to your upper a arms and rearend is something you should not do. Not only does it look fucking retarted it really serves no pourpose.
> *



yup or in the top ????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

To each there own! I take alot of pride in doing up my cars but dont hate on others for there taste or because there not "up to par to the so called lowrider guidelines" I respect everyone who is out there trying. 

How about things not to do in in the 09 is not hate on the other mans car and worry about your own


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 17 2008, 01:51 PM~12456495
> *GOTTA AGREE HOMIE, WITH U AND BIGSWANGA
> REP YOUR CITY HOMIES....AND HIT THE STREETS...COPS OR NO COPS....IF YOU WANNA BREAK DOWN THE STEROTYPES....RIDE A CAR FOOLS CAN RESPECT AND HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO RESPECT IT (LOWRIDERS AND NON-LOWRIDERS ALIKE).... WHEN U RIDE BULLSHIT, U GET BULLSHIT RESPECT....
> BUT WHAT NOT TO DO IN MY EYES, IS THROWING RIMS ON ANYTHING...I HATE SEEING A 03 CAVALER ON 13'S.....BUGS THE FUCK OUT OF ME.....THATS WHY PEOPLE HATE ON LOWRIDERS.....CUZ THE ONES THEY ACTUALLY SEE....ARE JUNK!!!!!
> ...


any fwd with reverse 13's that poke out bug me 
They look like roller skates


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 04:41 PM~12457445
> *To each there own! I take alot of pride in doing up my cars but dont hate on others for there taste or because there not "up to par to the so called lowrider guidelines" I respect everyone who is out there trying.
> 
> How about things not to do in in the 09 is not hate on the other mans car and worry about your own
> *


its a catch 22, cause you have to worry about how the next man is representing what we all love


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 17 2008, 05:19 PM~12457822
> *its a catch 22, cause you have to worry about how the next man is representing  what we all love
> *


But are you the lowrider police? are you going give me a citation if i do something that in my mind looks bad ass but in yours its bullshit? whats next you going judge on way they are dressed so they dont portray a certain image?

Why worry about the next man if you have no control over the next man?

I build mine because i love lowriding and impalas and take full pride in my cars and in detailing every last inch.

You have people on here hatin on a man because his car has rust or this and that... Masterpieces dont get done over night... I know me myself dont have the money to build a car a un chingaso so it takes me a while to get it where it meets my expectations.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 04:29 PM~12457898
> *But are you the lowrider police? are you going give me a citation if i do something that in my mind looks bad ass but in yours its bullshit? whats next you going judge on way they are dressed so they dont portray a certain image?
> 
> Why worry about the next man if you have no control over the next man?
> ...


well put


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 05:29 PM~12457898
> *But are you the lowrider police? are you going give me a citation if i do something that in my mind looks bad ass but in yours its bullshit? whats next you going judge on way they are dressed so they dont portray a certain image?
> 
> Why worry about the next man if you have no control over the next man?
> ...


dammmmm.....i wrote 1 sentence and you wrote a whole book :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW+Dec 17 2008, 05:32 PM~12457917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats your opinion and respect that..

To be honest me myself does not get excited on people giving me props at shows or cruising my cars... I get the enjoyment in seeing it come all together, I must have taken 30 trips to last minute customs just so I can get a few knobs on my dash and other MISC. interier pieces but when all said and done i felt like i was on top of the world :biggrin: 

I know when I paint my new car i will bring it out and show off my paint because i am proud of my progress... then next time you see it might be juiced, and next time and next time :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 17 2008, 05:32 PM~12457921
> *dammmmm.....i wrote 1 sentence and you wrote a whole book :biggrin:
> *


P.S. when its something you love you can sit here and talk about it all day all night


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 05:40 PM~12457979
> *P.S. when its something you love you can sit here and talk about it all day all night
> *


nah.. got to eat :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 17 2008, 05:57 PM~12458117
> *nah.. got to eat :biggrin:
> *


im eating as i type :happysad:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Times change and people get more retarded, not much you can do about it, lowriding is dying and people are building other stupid shit instead cause its the popular thing to do. It sucks.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2008, 07:02 PM~12458165
> *Times change and people get more retarded
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

What Up OG Chris!!!

I feel what your saying, 
Its not being the lowrider police to call out some wack shit,


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 17 2008, 06:57 PM~12458758
> *What Up OG Chris!!!
> 
> I feel what your saying,
> ...


Pics of your car? Just so I have a gudeline as of to what do


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 07:01 PM~12458789
> *Pics of your car? Just so I have a gudeline as of to what do
> *


his shit clean. 65 wagon


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 17 2008, 07:07 PM~12458851
> *his shit clean. 65 wagon
> *


Ive seen it plenty of times on Project builds. He did amazing work on it but thats the case, IMO a 65 is wack and wagon is even more... but to him its thight. so dont make it wack just diffrence in style and taste.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 06:01 PM~12458789
> *Pics of your car? Just so I have a gudeline as of to what do
> *


He got a build up on here and yes his shit is hard


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 07:10 PM~12458869
> *Ive seen it plenty of times on Project builds. He did amazing work on it but thats the case, IMO a 65 is wack and wagon is even more... but to him its thight. so dont make it wack just diffrence in style and taste.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 17 2008, 07:11 PM~12458880
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2008, 05:02 PM~12458165
> *Times change and people get more retarded, not much you can do about it, lowriding is dying and people are building other stupid shit instead cause its the popular thing to do.  It sucks.
> *


LOWRIDIN IS NEVER GONNA DIE,,AS LONG AS WE BRING UP THE YOUNG GENERATION TO FOLLOW OUR FOOTSTEPS,,OR HAVE SOME KIND OF INTREST,AND IT FEELS GOOD WHEN PEOPLE ARE RUBBER NECKIN WHEN YOUR JUST HEADED TO THE STORE TO GET MILK,,,LOL


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 17 2008, 07:58 PM~12459421
> *LOWRIDIN IS NEVER GONNA DIE,,AS LONG AS WE BRING UP THE YOUNG GENERATION TO FOLLOW OUR FOOTSTEPS,,OR HAVE SOME KIND OF INTREST,AND IT FEELS GOOD WHEN PEOPLE ARE RUBBER NECKIN WHEN YOUR JUST HEADED  TO THE STORE TO GET MILK,,,LOL
> *


Ya it will never die totally just way less people doing it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dis shit aint gon ever die don't matter if there is one lrm show da whole year or 45678 of them 

This shit to me comes from my family and my blood aint some shit I just seen one day in a nwa or ice cube video and decided to get a new hobby that's y imo u gota keep it real wit these ****** out here ridin these buckets cuz at da end of day it makes u( da person who really loves this shit) look stupid cuz of dat next ***** to u ridin on rust and primer spots ya dig,,,,,

Put it diz way to some folks this is a hobby on there offtime and to some folks its a way of life!!!! 


So one way or another find a way to keep da buckets of dat streets so da ****** dat live dis shit can get there respect


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

4 ME I LOVE THIS SHIT... AND SO DO THE PEOPLE THAT SEE THE CARS THE YOUNG AN OLD....BUT THEY THINK IT TAKES A LOT OF MONEY A WHOLE LOT.....BUT U HAVE 2 HAVE SOME SKILLS 2 WORK ON YO SHIT....BUT THE PUMPS..BATTERS..CABLES..SIDS..HOSES...SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT GET IT :banghead: AND THEY DONT WANT 2 TRY THATS WHATS SAD :tears:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Dec 17 2008, 03:54 PM~12456519
> *Glad your not a judge
> *


bigswanga oh shit :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 03:41 PM~12457445
> *To each there own! I take alot of pride in doing up my cars but dont hate on others for there taste or because there not "up to par to the so called lowrider guidelines" I respect everyone who is out there trying.
> 
> How about things not to do in in the 09 is not hate on the other mans car and worry about your own
> *


*X 76*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea but it would also boil down to what everyone's definition of a lowrider is... So itz not neccessarily hating!!! To me a lowrider has to be a traditional, not a Cavalier on 13's...


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2008, 06:02 PM~12458165
> *Times change and people get more retarded, not much you can do about it, lowriding is dying and people are building other stupid shit instead cause its the popular thing to do.  It sucks.
> *


x2 but it will never die out completely!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2008, 07:47 AM~12464227
> *Yea but it would also boil down to what everyone's definition of a lowrider is... So itz not neccessarily hating!!! To me a lowrider has to be a traditional, not a Cavalier on 13's...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 18 2008, 08:20 AM~12464371
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OMG! WTF are people thinking when they put 13's on a cavalier,grand am, your moms van! :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i hear you chris. the only way to get rid of the buckets is to show them out in every aspect. a clean car, clean paint, clean interior, chromed the fuck out, on 13s, looking good, do its thing while looking good will send boys home. and back to the drawing board.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2008, 10:34 AM~12465275
> *i hear you chris.  the only way to get rid of the buckets is to show them out in every aspect.  a clean car, clean paint, clean interior, chromed the fuck out, on 13s, looking good, do its thing while looking good will send boys home. and back to the drawing board.
> *


you Sir are correct and i roll my car all year rain sleet snow and still look good it just takes more time to clean it up thats all cars are meant to be driven not ride around on a trailer IMO


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2008, 11:34 AM~12465275
> *i hear you chris.  the only way to get rid of the buckets is to show them out in every aspect.  a clean car, clean paint, clean interior, chromed the fuck out, on 13s, looking good, do its thing while looking good will send boys home. and back to the drawing board.
> *


truff


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 18 2008, 02:06 PM~12466492
> *you Sir are correct and i roll my car all year rain sleet snow and still look good it just takes more time to clean it up thats all cars are meant to be driven not ride around on a trailer IMO
> *


Real talk!!! Unless you goin' out of state or something!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2008, 05:22 PM~12468173
> *Real talk!!! Unless you goin' out of state or something!!!
> *


Or busted it up hopping :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2008, 04:22 PM~12468173
> *Real talk!!! Unless you goin' out of state or something!!!
> *


Thats some Real talk right there i wont drive mine 500 miles to a show either


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 19 2008, 08:49 AM~12474561
> *Thats some Real talk right there i wont drive mine 500 miles to a show either
> *


Ill drive the 50' 500 miles to a show............


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 19 2008, 10:03 AM~12474970
> *Ill drive the 50' 500 miles to a show............
> *


hear we ago again with the definition of a lowrider, your is to be driven, alot of people dont see it that way.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Dec 19 2008, 09:38 AM~12474518
> *Or busted it up hopping  :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

whatever you build...... build the shit out of it....... don't half ass it.....if its not suppose to be there... dont put it there....if its broken ....fix it


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2008, 06:16 PM~12477976
> *CHUUUUUUUUUUCH!*


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Even if it a car that isn't popular, if it is clean it will make it look alot better, it is harder to talk shit on something that is clean. :biggrin:


----------



## big al (Oct 30, 2007)

What about the hopper cars with front clip hanging off


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 18 2008, 01:06 PM~12466492
> *you Sir are correct and i roll my car all year rain sleet snow and still look good it just takes more time to clean it up thats all cars are meant to be driven not ride around on a trailer IMO
> *


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big al_@Dec 19 2008, 04:36 PM~12478137
> *What about the hopper cars with front clip hanging off
> *



if it dont lay it aint a lowrider :0 

no i agree a clean car is a clean car i personally have seen cavalier on 13s that look better then some g bodies. i think somewhere along the line people lost pride in their cars. i know some old timers hell for the longest i was one of them that would never ever roll chinas. it was a pride thing you either rolled ds or zs because you were proud of what you could have 

2009 is the year of rebuilding the look of the lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big al_@Dec 19 2008, 06:36 PM~12478137
> *What about the hopper cars with front clip hanging off
> *


 AND COME BACK DOWN


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 19 2008, 05:50 PM~12478236
> *if it dont lay it aint a lowrider  :0
> 
> no i agree a clean car is a clean car i personally have seen cavalier on 13s that look better then some g bodies. i think somewhere along the line people lost pride in their cars. i know some old timers hell for the longest i was one of them that would never ever roll chinas. it was a pride thing you either rolled ds or zs because you were proud of what you could have
> ...


Homie this is old school, as far as I'm concerned wires (any type) are still new generation equipment..


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

no fat white walls or bolt on for '09 :biggrin: and keep em traditional


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

and no tuck velvet interiors or window tint on the rider :barf:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I think people need to stop making so many excuses for doing shit right. Why spend $500 on some rims for a car loaded with rust!!! Why not spend that money on sandblasting and powdercoating. I see this shit all the time!!! I CALL IT: RIMS WITH RUST!!!!! My newest projext really looks nice, but when you get underneath, rust, and I mean lots of rust. Why not do things the right way the first time. Save your money and do it right. Okay so you ain't on the steets with a ride fast. Take your time and do it right the first time


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 19 2008, 06:46 PM~12478603
> *I think people need to stop making so many excuses for doing shit right. Why spend $500 on some rims for a car loaded with rust!!!  Why not spend that money on sandblasting and powdercoating.  I see this shit all the time!!!  I CALL IT:  RIMS WITH RUST!!!!!  My newest projext really looks nice, but when you get underneath, rust, and I mean lots of rust. Why not do things the right way the first time.  Save your money and do it right.  Okay so you ain't on the steets with a ride fast.  Take your time and do it right the first time
> *


I agree, why not spend the money on paint and getting the car road worthy, then worry about the wheels.. And if you can't afford to fix your shit up then at least keep it clean.. Nothing worse then seeing a clunker and the windows arn't even clean... :0


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2008, 04:16 PM~12477976
> *whatever you build...... build the shit out of it....... don't half ass it.....if its not suppose to be there... dont put it there....if its broken ....fix it
> *


preach :biggrin: :biggrin: thats the rule i try and live by...bad ass quote


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 17 2008, 11:49 AM~12455568
> *man i just saw a car  here on  LIL that was so RIDICULOS looking i had to say something....... where are we heading with this low riding thang  we are loosing the low rider tours, hopping has went way overboard, and the ladies have left the street scene of cars to bikes. we got to get back grounded. lets make 2009 the year for the come back !!  clean ass cars and plenty of street riding and reppin' yo city......if you see something out there that you think should'nt be done in low ridin' put it on here as ""THINGS NOT TO DO"" step your game up :biggrin:
> *


I understand your passion, Chris, but all YOU can do is what YOU can do. Build your cars to the best of your ability, represent your club (Individuals), and your city (Saint Louis) the best way you can. Everyone has a different vision of what a lowrider is, does, and should be. Can't expect everyone to see it the way you do. 

From what I've seen of you, you represent the three things I mentioned above well. If others around you or in your city aren't doing the same, don't worry about it. That should drive you to represent even more. That way people will see what you're doing, enquire about it, and be driven (hopefully) to do the same. Some people don't like being told what, should, or how to do something. That's always met with resistance.

As the young people say today, "Do you."


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 20 2008, 04:39 PM~12484315
> *I understand your passion, Chris, but all YOU can do is what YOU can do. Build your cars to the best of your ability, represent your club (Individuals), and your city (Saint Louis) the best way you can. Everyone has a different vision of what a lowrider is, does, and should be. Can't expect everyone to see it the way you do.
> 
> From what I've seen of you, you represent the three things I mentioned above well. If others around you or in your city aren't doing the same, don't worry about it. That should drive you to represent even more. That way people will see what you're doing, enquire about it, and be driven (hopefully) to do the same. Some people don't like being told what, should, or how to do something. That's always met with resistance.
> ...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 17 2008, 04:19 PM~12457822
> *its a catch 22, cause you have to worry about how the next man is representing  what we all love
> *


I feel you on this one, but you can't concern yourself with how the next person represents lowriding. Can't police a persons brain or their individuality. All you can do (possibly) is offer suggestions. After that, it's on that person if they want to follow through on that suggestion or not.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 17 2008, 05:02 PM~12458165
> *Times change and people get more retarded, not much you can do about it, lowriding is dying and people are building other stupid shit instead cause its the popular thing to do.  It sucks.
> *


Lowriding isn't dieing. As long as there are cars and people with imaginations, lowriding will never die. Lowriding may not be as popular as it was throughout the '90's, but it's still here. I've seen the quality of cars built since '00 rise dramatically. Example; look at what 'Topo' did with the '92-'96 Cadillac Fleetwood Broughams. Look at the paint jobs 'Doc' and 'Levi' have laid down. Look at the '59 Salter's built out of the east coast. Look at what 'Large' did with 'Certified Gangster' coming out of Miami, Florida. Now, tell me, you still think lowriding is dieing?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Stop hating on g-bodies, some might be shit but not all just like impalas and lacs some might be sick some might be crap. just hate the crappy cars :biggrin: with all the negativity towards g-bodies is just like all the hot rodders had for the OG's doing up the impalas.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 18 2008, 07:47 AM~12464227
> *Yea but it would also boil down to what everyone's definition of a lowrider is... So itz not neccessarily hating!!! To me a lowrider has to be a traditional, not a Cavalier on 13's...
> *


And this is your opinion, but there are thousands of other definitions/opinions of what a lowrider is. Some feel a 4-door car isn't/shouldn't be a lowrider, but how many '90-'96 Cadillac Fleetwood Broughams have you seen as a lowrider? Or how many '90-present Lincoln Towncars have you seen as lowriders? To the builders/owners of these they're just as much a lowrider/traditional as a '64 Chevrolet Impala coupe. Difference of opinion/style.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2008, 10:34 AM~12465275
> *i hear you chris.  the only way to get rid of the buckets is to show them out in every aspect.  a clean car, clean paint, clean interior, chromed the fuck out, on 13s, looking good, do its thing while looking good will send boys home. and back to the drawing board.
> *


 :yes: indeed. And it shouldn't matter if it's a '59 Impala or a '96 Lincoln Towncar. If it has what is mentioned above, it should be respected.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2008, 05:28 PM~12478482
> *Homie this is old school, as far as I'm concerned wires (any type) are still new generation equipment..
> 
> 
> *


That's you choice/opinion and I respect it. Can't be new school without the old school.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 19 2008, 05:36 PM~12478524
> *no fat white walls or bolt on for '09 :biggrin: and keep em traditional
> *


To some bolt-ons and fat white walls are traditional (i.e. bombs).


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 20 2008, 03:39 PM~12484315
> *I understand your passion, Chris, but all YOU can do is what YOU can do. Build your cars to the best of your ability, represent your club (Individuals), and your city (Saint Louis) the best way you can. Everyone has a different vision of what a lowrider is, does, and should be. Can't expect everyone to see it the way you do.
> 
> From what I've seen of you, you represent the three things I mentioned above well. If others around you or in your city aren't doing the same, don't worry about it. That should drive you to represent even more. That way people will see what you're doing, enquire about it, and be driven (hopefully) to do the same. Some people don't like being told what, should, or how to do something. That's always met with resistance.
> ...


right on fly ty,, :thumbsup: i want everybody to know that i aint raggin' on anybody car. BELIEVE ME, i had to start someone too, i made sure that if i could'nt afford certian things, my paint was right, and kept it on a clean traditional level  

by far lowriding aint goin' nowhere. like you and others said, its not on the level it was in the 90's.........that is what i miss about it. what i can say is that >>>>>>MISSOURI<<<<<< ST.LOUIS AND K.C. ARE GONNA KEEP IT 100 :biggrin: from the streets to the shows, and crossing state lines..... lets just repp and get back to basics in 09' especially in hopping field (((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 17 2008, 05:57 PM~12458758
> *What Up OG Chris!!!
> 
> I feel what your saying,
> ...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 20 2008, 04:37 PM~12484556
> *right on fly ty,, :thumbsup: i want everybody to know that i aint raggin' on anybody car. BELIEVE ME, i had to start someone too, i made sure that if i could'nt afford certian things, my paint was right, and kept it on a clean traditional level
> 
> by far lowriding aint goin' nowhere. like you and others said, its not on the level it was in the 90's.........that is what i miss about it. what i can say is that >>>>>>MISSOURI<<<<<< ST.LOUIS AND K.C. ARE GONNA KEEP IT  100 :biggrin: from the streets to the shows, and crossing state lines..... lets just repp and get back to basics in 09' especially in hopping field (((((((PEACE)))))))
> *


It's cool, Chris. I know you weren't raggin' on anyone in particular. You're just stating your opinion/views.

I seen when you first started. I remember when you and your people came to Chicago's Soldier Field in '97 (I posted picture somewhere) and represented. You guys had clean/hot cars back then. So, you know what you're talking about. And you've earned your OG status.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Yeah, that picture I mention is at the top of page 13 of the Individuals topic.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 17 2008, 06:58 PM~12459421
> *LOWRIDIN IS NEVER GONNA DIE,,AS LONG AS WE BRING UP THE YOUNG GENERATION TO FOLLOW OUR FOOTSTEPS,,OR HAVE SOME KIND OF INTREST,AND IT FEELS GOOD WHEN PEOPLE ARE RUBBER NECKIN WHEN YOUR JUST HEADED  TO THE STORE TO GET MILK,,,LOL
> *


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

In regard to what was said about lowriding dying out; I have bin lowriding for 25 years and have seen the rise and fall of this lifestyle 3 times, but have never seen it die just reduced to it purest form. What I mean by that is the fake riders leave and what are left are us the real fucking lowriders! All through the years I hear it all “lowriders are out of date” “I’m over it” “that’s for kids” “I’m in to Harley’s now” bullshit!! I still see the envy in there eyes when a clean rag drives bye on spokes and lifts. This thing of ours will never die it will just get better.


AS FOR WHAT LOOKS ACCEPTABLE ON A LOWERIDER IS BEST LEFT TO THE BUILDER “AKA” THE OWNER!!! There is no wrong or rite just personal taste.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 17 2008, 04:42 PM~12456447
> *Show or not it still looks like shit in my opinion.Looks like some shit you would see in fl
> *


:0


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 20 2008, 04:55 PM~12484646
> *Yeah, that picture I mention is at the top of page 13 of the Individuals topic.
> *


i forgot about that one, thanks for posting those up back then :thumbsup: yeah, we came to chi-town deep. 5 clean cars 61,64,2 rag 64's,and a rag 67. darrin from chicago had a yellow 64 at that time. a year later he was rollin witt the "I" good shit. :yes:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 21 2008, 12:54 AM~12487801
> *In regard to what was said about lowriding dying out; I have bin lowriding for 25 years and have seen the rise and fall of this lifestyle 3 times, but have never seen it die just reduced to it purest form. What I mean by that is the fake riders leave and what are left are us the real fucking lowriders! All through the years I hear it all “lowriders are out of date” “I’m over it”  “that’s for kids”  “I’m in to Harley’s now” bullshit!! I still see the envy in there eyes when a clean rag drives bye on spokes and lifts. This thing of ours will never die it will just get better.
> AS FOR WHAT LOOKS ACCEPTABLE ON A LOWERIDER IS BEST LEFT TO THE BUILDER “AKA” THE OWNER!!!  There is no wrong or rite just personal taste.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 21 2008, 12:54 AM~12487801
> *In regard to what was said about lowriding dying out; I have bin lowriding for 25 years and have seen the rise and fall of this lifestyle 3 times, but have never seen it die just reduced to it purest form. What I mean by that is the fake riders leave and what are left are us the real fucking lowriders! All through the years I hear it all “lowriders are out of date” “I’m over it”  “that’s for kids”  “I’m in to Harley’s now” bullshit!! I still see the envy in there eyes when a clean rag drives bye on spokes and lifts. This thing of ours will never die it will just get better.
> AS FOR WHAT LOOKS ACCEPTABLE ON A LOWERIDER IS BEST LEFT TO THE BUILDER “AKA” THE OWNER!!!  There is no wrong or rite just personal taste.
> *


I agree 100%. I wont miss anyone that cant hang cause it's not popular


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

people put rims and TVs on anything and especially stick-on vents on the fenders. just because things are made or sold for a car doesnt mean you should put it on the car. Class is what the rookies are lacking now days.


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

I have been talking to people about this in my city(other clubs and independent riders) "stepping up your game"...I think the basic thing should be start with a good foundation, by that I mean a good clean car...(perfume on a pile of crap does not change what it is) If the car is not that clean then be realistic develop a list and be honest and start from there, you'll be surprised on how many great cars in the streets where painted at Maaco.

I think we do have to get back to basics, I noticed Ty mentioned some great looking cars that have 100's thousands of dollars invested, those are great but the average guy that wants to be in this it will never happen for them, shit I think with $100 you'll be surprised on how well a car will clean up (black spray paint, cleaning products and polishes, and some good old fashion elbow grease)  

Remember because someone does not like your car does not make you wrong just makes you different from them.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 06:38 PM~12457965
> *Dont get me wrong, I would love to go cruisin and see 100 plus fully done up cars on the road hittin switches and all!!!! :biggrin:
> Thats your opinion and respect that..
> 
> ...


there is a difference between a guy like yourself who is building a car step by step on a budget and always try to improve and a guy that has a rusted out piece of crap on 13's and thinks his car is the shit...The difference is fundamental: You will always try to improve your car while the other dude will not since he is satisfied with his 1000$ lowrider...To me it is those guys that don't really get it...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2008, 06:16 PM~12477976
> *whatever you build...... build the shit out of it....... don't half ass it.....if its not suppose to be there... dont put it there....if its broken ....fix it
> *


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 20 2008, 06:13 PM~12484463
> *And this is your opinion, but there are thousands of other definitions/opinions of what a lowrider is. Some feel a 4-door car isn't/shouldn't be a lowrider, but how many '90-'96 Cadillac Fleetwood Broughams have you seen as a lowrider? Or how many '90-present Lincoln Towncars have you seen as lowriders? To the builders/owners of these they're just as much a lowrider/traditional as a '64 Chevrolet Impala coupe. Difference of opinion/style.
> *


Yeah that is well said...We have to keep an opened mind without going overboard though...There is space for imagination of how a lowrider should look like or built like but at the same time it is always good to have a certain ''how to do'' guidelines to help not deviate (sp) and become tacky...There is a fine line between crazy bad ass innovations and tackyness sometimes...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Dec 21 2008, 10:39 AM~12489410
> *I agree 100%.  I wont miss anyone that cant hang cause it's not popular
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

RIDE CLEAN

OR DON'T RIDE AT ALL !
end of topic


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 21 2008, 01:00 PM~12490534
> *RIDE CLEAN
> 
> OR DON'T  RIDE AT ALL !
> ...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Dec 21 2008, 11:17 AM~12489616
> *I have been talking to people about this in my city(other clubs and independent riders) "stepping up your game"...I think the basic thing should be start with a good foundation, by that I mean a good clean car...(perfume on a pile of crap does not change what it is) If the car is not that clean then be realistic develop a list and be honest and start from there, you'll be surprised on how many great cars in the streets where painted at Maaco.
> 
> I think we do have to get back to basics, I noticed Ty mentioned some great looking cars that have 100's thousands of dollars invested,  those are great but the average guy that wants to be in this it will never happen for them, shit I think with $100 you'll be surprised on how well a car will clean up (black spray paint, cleaning products and polishes, and some good old fashion elbow grease)
> ...


Excellent points. :thumbsup: A person should try to start with as clean a car as possible. If the car needs body work, has busted taillights, torn interior, etc., fix those items first before installing hydraulics or new rims. Then again, some people are content with being 'junkyard riders'. To all others, build the best that you can build. Don't confuse constructive criticism for someone hating on you.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 21 2008, 01:54 AM~12487801
> *In regard to what was said about lowriding dying out; I have bin lowriding for 25 years and have seen the rise and fall of this lifestyle 3 times, but have never seen it die just reduced to it purest form. What I mean by that is the fake riders leave and what are left are us the real fucking lowriders! All through the years I hear it all “lowriders are out of date” “I’m over it”  “that’s for kids”  “I’m in to Harley’s now” bullshit!! I still see the envy in there eyes when a clean rag drives bye on spokes and lifts. This thing of ours will never die it will just get better.
> AS FOR WHAT LOOKS ACCEPTABLE ON A LOWERIDER IS BEST LEFT TO THE BUILDER “AKA” THE OWNER!!!  There is no wrong or rite just personal taste.*



couldnt have said it better!!!! perfect!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 21 2008, 08:02 PM~12492172
> *couldnt have said it better!!!! perfect!!!!
> *


so u sayin if a person has primer for years..... ripped up seats .....leakin oil..... rusted rims as long as hes happy with it its ok......... i dont think so......if this lowrider shit is what u luv......ok lets put it this way.....would you want your lady walkin around with you all busted up ashy ankles.... hair all over the place.....wholes in her clothes not matchin would you honestly wanna be with her in tha mall of where ever......hell naw you want a ***** look and be like damn she bad......same thing with the car


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2008, 03:32 PM~12500265
> *so u sayin if a person has primer for years..... ripped up seats .....leakin oil..... rusted rims as long as hes happy with it its ok......... i dont think so......if this lowrider shit is what u luv......ok lets put it this way.....would you want your lady walkin around with you all busted up ashy ankles.... hair all over the place.....wholes in her clothes not matchin would you honestly wanna be with her in tha mall of where ever......hell naw you want a ***** look and be like damn she bad......same thing with the car
> *


TRUTH. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2008, 04:32 PM~12500265
> *so u sayin if a person has primer for years..... ripped up seats .....leakin oil..... rusted rims as long as hes happy with it its ok......... i dont think so......if this lowrider shit is what u luv......ok lets put it this way.....would you want your lady walkin around with you all busted up ashy ankles.... hair all over the place.....wholes in her clothes not matchin would you honestly wanna be with her in tha mall of where ever......hell naw you want a ***** look and be like damn she bad......same thing with the car
> *



THATS NOT WHAT IM AGREEING WITH. YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FLASHY PAINT JOB, CHROME SWITCHES OR NON OF THAT FOR YOUR TO BE NICE. DONT HAVE A PRIMER CAR THINKING YOUR THE SHIT. OR HAVE TORN SEATS AND ENTERING A CARSHOW. ALOT OF PEOPLE CARS ARE WORKING PROJECTS. YES YOUR CAR CAN BE PRIMERED OR WHAT NOT. BUT IF IT STAYS PRIMER FOR 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 YRS THEN SOMETHING IS REALLY WRONG. MY LOWRIDER ISNT PERFECT BUT ITS GONNA BE NICE WHEN IT COMES OUT. NOT TRYING TO OUT DUE ANYONE. JUST GONNA RIDE AND RELAX.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 22 2008, 05:52 PM~12500492
> *THATS NOT WHAT IM AGREEING WITH.  YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FLASHY PAINT JOB, CHROME SWITCHES OR NON OF THAT FOR YOUR TO BE NICE. DONT HAVE A PRIMER CAR THINKING YOUR THE SHIT. OR HAVE TORN SEATS AND ENTERING A CARSHOW. ALOT OF PEOPLE CARS ARE WORKING PROJECTS.  YES YOUR CAR CAN BE PRIMERED OR WHAT NOT. BUT IF IT STAYS PRIMER FOR 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 YRS THEN SOMETHING IS REALLY WRONG. MY LOWRIDER ISNT PERFECT BUT ITS GONNA BE NICE WHEN IT COMES OUT. NOT TRYING TO OUT DUE ANYONE. JUST GONNA RIDE AND RELAX.
> *


but see thats what we sayin.....GET IT THERE.......make shur everything is nice clean and simple........im not a fan of all that flashy shit.....took me a few weeks to figure out how i wanted me strippes and leafing.......but shit i see people out here with tilt front ends and no chrome to be found.......wich isnt bad but everything is still rusted ......didnt even try to clean that shit up thats the type of shit im talmbout


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2008, 05:02 PM~12500612
> *but see thats what we sayin.....GET IT THERE.......make shur everything is nice clean and simple........im not a fan of all that flashy shit.....took me a few weeks to figure out how i wanted me strippes and leafing.......but shit i see people out here with tilt front ends and no chrome to be found.......wich isnt bad but everything is still rusted ......didnt even try to clean that shit up thats the type of shit im talmbout
> *



IF A ***** GONNA TILT HIS FRONT END THAT MEANS HE'S GOING FULL SHOW. HIS ENGINE AND FRONT PARTS NEEDS TO BE CLEAN. NOT SAYING CHROME. SHIT FLAT BLACK THAT BITCH. ALL IN ALL I AGREE WITH U. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Dec 21 2008, 11:17 AM~12489616
> *I have been talking to people about this in my city(other clubs and independent riders) "stepping up your game"...I think the basic thing should be start with a good foundation, by that I mean a good clean car...(perfume on a pile of crap does not change what it is) If the car is not that clean then be realistic develop a list and be honest and start from there, you'll be surprised on how many great cars in the streets where painted at Maaco.
> 
> I think we do have to get back to basics, I noticed Ty mentioned some great looking cars that have 100's thousands of dollars invested,  those are great but the average guy that wants to be in this it will never happen for them, shit I think with $100 you'll be surprised on how well a car will clean up (black spray paint, cleaning products and polishes, and some good old fashion elbow grease)
> ...


that was so sweet :tears: 
























































































:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 22 2008, 03:52 PM~12500492
> *THATS NOT WHAT IM AGREEING WITH.  YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FLASHY PAINT JOB, CHROME SWITCHES OR NON OF THAT FOR YOUR TO BE NICE. DONT HAVE A PRIMER CAR THINKING YOUR THE SHIT. OR HAVE TORN SEATS AND ENTERING A CARSHOW. ALOT OF PEOPLE CARS ARE WORKING PROJECTS.  YES YOUR CAR CAN BE PRIMERED OR WHAT NOT. BUT IF IT STAYS PRIMER FOR 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 YRS THEN SOMETHING IS REALLY WRONG. MY LOWRIDER ISNT PERFECT BUT ITS GONNA BE NICE WHEN IT COMES OUT. NOT TRYING TO OUT DUE ANYONE. JUST GONNA RIDE AND RELAX.
> *


if its primered it should be in the garage, not at the chill spot. have some pride.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 22 2008, 03:52 PM~12500492
> *THATS NOT WHAT IM AGREEING WITH.  YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FLASHY PAINT JOB, CHROME SWITCHES OR NON OF THAT FOR YOUR TO BE NICE. DONT HAVE A PRIMER CAR THINKING YOUR THE SHIT. OR HAVE TORN SEATS AND ENTERING A CARSHOW. ALOT OF PEOPLE CARS ARE WORKING PROJECTS.  YES YOUR CAR CAN BE PRIMERED OR WHAT NOT. BUT IF IT STAYS PRIMER FOR 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 YRS THEN SOMETHING IS REALLY WRONG. MY LOWRIDER ISNT PERFECT BUT ITS GONNA BE NICE WHEN IT COMES OUT. NOT TRYING TO OUT DUE ANYONE. JUST GONNA RIDE AND RELAX.
> *


dude who cares how long something is in primer maybe they are doing body modifications on a budget, maybe they started by shaving the handles, then the molding, maybe the tails, frenched a antenna or plate or something along those lines or maybe you are fiberglassing a trunk and a dash and center console on a budget and want it painted all at once aint nothing wrong with that. NOT EVERYBODY HAS $ over a grand worth to pay out to somebody to do it or the time to do shit themselves.

i meen shit your telling me your gonna drop 12k on patterns and candy and then suicide your doors or shave your handles?


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2008, 05:31 PM~12501526
> *if its primered it should be in the garage, not at the chill spot. have some pride.
> *


primer or not who cares, if your proud of your ride your proud of your ride,


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Dec 22 2008, 07:38 PM~12501593
> *dude who cares how long something is in primer maybe they are doing body modifications on a budget, maybe they started by shaving the handles, then the molding, maybe the tails, frenched a antenna or plate or something along those lines or maybe you are fiberglassing a trunk and a dash and center console on a budget and want it painted all at once aint nothing wrong with that. NOT EVERYBODY HAS $ over a grand worth to pay out to somebody to do it or the time to do shit themselves.
> 
> i meen shit your telling me your gonna drop 12k on patterns and candy and then suicide your doors or shave your handles?
> *


if you know you dont have the funds or the time to finish sumthin why start it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Dec 22 2008, 06:39 PM~12501609
> *primer or not who cares, if your proud of your ride your proud of your ride,
> *


i could never be proud to have my car in primer for 5 years

thats a no no


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 21 2008, 12:54 AM~12487801
> *In regard to what was said about lowriding dying out; I have bin lowriding for 25 years and have seen the rise and fall of this lifestyle 3 times, but have never seen it die just reduced to it purest form. What I mean by that is the fake riders leave and what are left are us the real fucking lowriders! All through the years I hear it all “lowriders are out of date” “I’m over it”  “that’s for kids”  “I’m in to Harley’s now” bullshit!! I still see the envy in there eyes when a clean rag drives bye on spokes and lifts. This thing of ours will never die it will just get better.
> AS FOR WHAT LOOKS ACCEPTABLE ON A LOWERIDER IS BEST LEFT TO THE BUILDER “AKA” THE OWNER!!!  There is no wrong or rite just personal taste.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 20 2008, 05:37 PM~12484556
> *right on fly ty,, :thumbsup: i want everybody to know that i aint raggin' on anybody car. BELIEVE ME, i had to start someone too, i made sure that if i could'nt afford certian things, my paint was right, and kept it on a clean traditional level
> 
> by far lowriding aint goin' nowhere. like you and others said, its not on the level it was in the 90's.........that is what i miss about it. what i can say is that >>>>>>MISSOURI<<<<<< ST.LOUIS AND K.C. ARE GONNA KEEP IT  100 :biggrin: from the streets to the shows, and crossing state lines..... lets just repp and get back to basics in 09' especially in hopping field (((((((PEACE)))))))
> *


Show ya right ray ray! :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Shit, some folks wont even pull their cars out until they are done.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2008, 06:31 PM~12501526
> *if its primered it should be in the garage, not at the chill spot. have some pride.
> *


Fact


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Dec 22 2008, 06:52 PM~12500492
> *THATS NOT WHAT IM AGREEING WITH.  YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A FLASHY PAINT JOB, CHROME SWITCHES OR NON OF THAT FOR YOUR TO BE NICE. DONT HAVE A PRIMER CAR THINKING YOUR THE SHIT. OR HAVE TORN SEATS AND ENTERING A CARSHOW. ALOT OF PEOPLE CARS ARE WORKING PROJECTS.  YES YOUR CAR CAN BE PRIMERED OR WHAT NOT. BUT IF IT STAYS PRIMER FOR 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 YRS THEN SOMETHING IS REALLY WRONG. MY LOWRIDER ISNT PERFECT BUT ITS GONNA BE NICE WHEN IT COMES OUT. NOT TRYING TO OUT DUE ANYONE. JUST GONNA RIDE AND RELAX.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 22 2008, 06:28 PM~12501990
> *Shit, some folks wont even pull their cars out until they are done.
> *


X2,,,I could be ridin my lac this weekend if I wanted to but wats da point in just pullin up in another bucket ,,,,if u gon do dis do it and stand out from da next ***** to ya rather ride right than not ride at all even if it takes longer than expected


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2008, 08:46 PM~12501669
> *if you know you dont have the funds or the time to finish sumthin why start it
> *


QUOTE(lone star @ Dec 22 2008, 06:31 PM) 
if its primered it should be in the garage, not at the chill spot. have some pride.


I’m not into primer or rusty cars, I’m talking style homey not money. God bless those that can afford to talk like you and even more so the ones that can’t, because they got “hope” that one day they can afford to role a nice car. Pride in what you have is not wrong no matter what it looks like.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 22 2008, 07:20 PM~12502443
> *QUOTE(lone star @ Dec 22 2008, 06:31 PM)
> if its primered it should be in the garage, not at the chill spot. have some pride.
> I’m not into primer or rusty cars, I’m talking style homey not money. God bless those that can afford to talk like you and even more so the ones that can’t, because they got “hope” that one day they can afford to role a nice car. Pride in what you have is not wrong no matter what it looks like.
> *


whats stylish about a primer down car? i cant afford to talk like anything, shit i work 40 hrs a week just like the next man. but lowriding to me is a life time commitment and its a big part of my life, so i treat it like one. everyone has priorities. im just saying for ME. i wouldnt ride a primer down car, maybe straight to the paint shop.


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2008, 10:36 PM~12502572
> *whats stylish about a primer down car? i cant afford to talk like anything, shit i work 40 hrs a week just like the next man.  but lowriding to me is a life time commitment and its a big part of my life, so i treat it like one. everyone has priorities. im just saying for ME. i wouldnt ride a primer down car, maybe straight to the paint shop.
> *



Neither would I, but I wouldn’t nock some one that would. Lowriding could be a big part of his life as well. I remember the days that I rolled a primer ride no money and still happy as hell be cuz I had rusty spokes that were mine.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 22 2008, 07:44 PM~12502652
> *Neither would I, but I wouldn’t nock some one that would. Lowriding could be a big part of his life as well. I remember the days that I rolled a primer ride no money and still happy as hell be cuz I had rusty spokes that were mine.
> *


i never rolled a primered ride, but i do remember my days before convertibles. i didnt have the tightest ride. but like stated earlier, there are budget things u can do to clean up the car.....black out the wheel wells, keep the white walls clean, shampoo carpet, etc. i think the topic is meant to expose those parts of lowriding (the junk). not the budget riders.


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2008, 10:47 PM~12502681
> *i never rolled a primered ride, but i do remember my days before convertibles. i didnt have the tightest ride. but like stated earlier, there are budget things u can do to clean up the car.....black out the wheel wells, keep the white walls clean, shampoo carpet, etc.  i think the topic is meant to expose those parts of lowriding (the junk). not the budget riders.
> *


I agree; there should be more of an effort to make the cars look cleaner. I was commenting on what you said about pride.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well don't yall get me wrong... I think primered down rides look OG gangster.... but I wouldn't take that to a show or think it was all that besides that...work in progress. I think back to that brown primered 58 in Blvd Knights.... I fell love with a primered ride that day


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2008, 05:28 PM~12478482
> *Homie this is old school, as far as I'm concerned wires (any type) are still new generation equipment..
> 
> 
> *


and i think guys with air bags that roll 13's should put hydros in there trunk because to me thats old school i hate lowriders with air bags to me i think a real lowrider is with hydros i hate hearing guys bitching oh hydraulics leak or it drips battery acid who gives a fuck for real i had hydraulics in my impala for 5 years and i never had a battery acid leak i have oil leaks here and ther but that ain't shit thats what lowrider people should do for 2009


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 20 2008, 05:13 PM~12484463
> *And this is your opinion, but there are thousands of other definitions/opinions of what a lowrider is. Some feel a 4-door car isn't/shouldn't be a lowrider, but how many '90-'96 Cadillac Fleetwood Broughams have you seen as a lowrider? Or how many '90-present Lincoln Towncars have you seen as lowriders? To the builders/owners of these they're just as much a lowrider/traditional as a '64 Chevrolet Impala coupe. Difference of opinion/style.
> *


there a difference between those cars. old car(impalas) had the option of being a 2 door unlike these new cars(the ones you speak of). and yeah they look better in as a 2 door, but who gives a fuck. i sure in the fuck dont. i have a 4 door, it a rusty piece shit but i like it. i dont give a shit the what another person like. im building my shit for me not for anyone else or for resale value


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Dec 22 2008, 06:39 PM~12501609
> *primer or not who cares, if your proud of your ride your proud of your ride,
> *


x2 ill rather see a primer lowrider than no lowrider at all.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 08:51 PM~12503292
> *x2 ill rather see a primer lowrider than no lowrider at all.
> *


true i would like to see primer impala's than no lowriders at all


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

ANOTHER RULE, IF YOU'RE GONNA "DO WORK" ON LOLO'S, MAKE FOR DAMN SURE THE WORK LOOKS LIKE YOU GIVE A DAMN. PEOPLE REALLY KILL ME WIT DIS ONE. SOMETIMES PEOPLE'S KIDS RIDE IN THESE CARS. REAL TALK. :biggrin: 
BUILD WITH STRONG MATERIALS, PLEASE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2008, 09:47 PM~12502681
> *i never rolled a primered ride, but i do remember my days before convertibles. i didnt have the tightest ride. but like stated earlier, there are budget things u can do to clean up the car.....black out the wheel wells, keep the white walls clean, shampoo carpet, etc.  i think the topic is meant to expose those parts of lowriding (the junk). not the budget riders.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 10:51 PM~12503292
> *x2 ill rather see a primer lowrider than no lowrider at all.
> *


with the bucket of rust you have sitting in your lawn.. primer is an improvement. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 05:47 PM~12510467
> *:uh:
> *


go ahead and bring up the honda...it was kandy painted on daytons though :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2008, 08:00 PM~12510589
> *go ahead and bring up the honda...it was kandy painted on daytons though  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2008, 08:00 PM~12510589
> *go ahead and bring up the honda...it was kandy painted on daytons though  :biggrin:
> *


bitch, 13" reversed gold daytons on a civic. i dont give a fk if it was kandy.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 22 2008, 05:28 PM~12501990
> *Shit, some folks wont even pull their cars out until they are done.
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 23 2008, 06:15 PM~12510732
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


my scanner dont work. it was apple over silver, just like the lincoln was..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 06:48 PM~12510474
> *with the bucket of rust you have sitting in your lawn..  primer is an improvement.  :uh:
> *


right


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2008, 09:25 PM~12511423
> *my scanner dont work. it was apple over silver, just like the lincoln was..
> *


i had a civic on chinas :biggrin: choptop.....i aint hattin


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

and i think guys with air bags that roll 13's should put hydros in there trunk because to me thats old school i hate lowriders with air bags to me i think a real lowrider is with hydros i hate hearing guys bitching oh hydraulics leak or it drips battery acid who gives a fuck for real i had hydraulics in my impala for 5 years and i never had a battery acid leak i have oil leaks here and ther but that ain't shit thats what lowrider people should do for 2009


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 23 2008, 11:03 PM~12512870
> *and i think guys with air bags that roll 13's should put hydros in there trunk because to me thats old school i hate lowriders with air bags to me i think a real lowrider is with hydros i hate hearing guys bitching oh hydraulics leak or it drips battery acid who gives a fuck for real i had hydraulics in my impala for 5 years and i never had a battery acid leak i have oil leaks here and ther but that ain't shit thats what lowrider people should do for 2009
> *


 :uh: i think this is the worst repost ever. couldnt even wait till the next page :uh:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 22 2008, 06:44 PM~12502652
> *Neither would I, but I wouldn’t nock some one that would. Lowriding could be a big part of his life as well. I remember the days that I rolled a primer ride no money and still happy as hell be cuz I had rusty spokes that were mine.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 10:18 PM~12512975
> *:uh:  i think this is the worst repost ever. couldnt even wait till the next page  :uh:
> *


it's true a real lowrider is with hydraulics


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 23 2008, 11:03 PM~12512870
> *and i think guys with air bags that roll 13's should put hydros in there trunk because to me thats old school i hate lowriders with air bags to me i think a real lowrider is with hydros i hate hearing guys bitching oh hydraulics leak or it drips battery acid who gives a fuck for real i had hydraulics in my impala for 5 years and i never had a battery acid leak i have oil leaks here and ther but that ain't shit thats what lowrider people should do for 2009
> *


Battery blew up in my trunk, car caught fire, I rebuilt, still running a 3 pump 6 battery set cause that's what riders do.. Build and keep roll'n. The fire broke my heart but not my spirit..


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 24 2008, 01:48 AM~12513307
> *Battery blew up in my trunk, car caught fire, I rebuilt, still running a 3 pump 6 battery set cause that's what riders do.. Build and keep roll'n. The fire broke my heart but not my spirit..
> 
> 
> ...



hell ya!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 23 2008, 10:36 PM~12513173
> *it's true a real lowrider is with hydraulics
> *


Can you show me where you read or who told you this was an actual fact? Because before hydraulics were in heavy use, people were heating their springs and added sandbags to their trunks to get the lowered look/ride. And they were still referenced as lowriders back then.

The use of hydraulics was the new technology in the late '60's in which to lower and raise a car. The car was still called/considered a lowrider. The new technology for our present day is air bags. Same principle as hydraulics were back in the late '60's. Instead of fluid (hydraulic) to lower and raise a vehicle, some have chosen air. In my opinion, it's still a lowrider.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 24 2008, 12:25 AM~12514266
> *hell ya!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK YEAH NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 24 2008, 12:49 AM~12514441
> *Can you show me where you read or who told you this was an actual fact? Because before hydaulics were in heavy use, people were heating their springs and added sandbags to their trunks to get the lowered look/ride. And they were still referenced as lowriders back then.
> 
> The use of hydraulics was the new technology in the late '60's in which to lower and raise a car. The car was still called/considered a lowrider. The new technology for our present day is air bags. Same principle as hydraulics were back in the late '60's. Instead of fluid (hydraulic) to lower and raise a vehicle, some have chosen air. In my opinion, it's still a lowrider.
> *


WELL YEAH BACK THEN THEY USE TO PUT SAND BAGS IN THERE TRUNK OR BLOCKS BUT I HAVE FAMILY THAT LOW RIDE BACK IN LATE 60'S AND THEY STILL LOVE LOWRIDERS BUT THEY EVEN TOLD ME A REAL LOWRIDER TO THEM IS WITH HYDRAULICS NOT AIR BAGS WHEN THEY SEE A IMPALA WITH 13'S OR 14'S WITH BAGS THEY TRIP .... AND ITS NOT JUST MY UNCLES THAT SAY THAT PEOPLE THAT I TALK TO SAY THAT A LOWRIDER SHOULD BE WITH HYDRO'S NOT BAGS BROTHER I KNOW YOU HATE BAGS TOO TO ME BAGS ARE FOR MINI TRUCKS NOT FOR IMPALAS OR A CUTLASS OR A REGAL TO ME WHO GIVES A FUCK FUCK IF YOUR PUMPS LEAK DAMN WHAT IS THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE COMING TOO FUCK!!!! :uh: :banghead:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

So to be considered a lowrider you have to have hydraulics???  


I have a rag 65, custom paint, spokes, etc...but its not cut!
I have a 63ht, custom paint, with hydraulics...

I call em both lo-lo's? knowhatimsayin???


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 24 2008, 09:22 AM~12516175
> *So to be considered a lowrider you have to have hydraulics???
> I have a rag 65, custom paint, spokes, etc...but its not cut!
> I have a 63ht, custom paint, with hydraulics...
> ...


yeah i forgot to put that in there even a impala without hydros and your riding 13's 14's your still a lowrider but if you got bags than its different yeah cause my homies back in the 70's use to cut there springs and ride 14's mcleans yeah that is still called a lowrider without hydros


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 24 2008, 01:12 AM~12514640
> *WELL YEAH BACK THEN THEY USE TO PUT SAND BAGS IN THERE TRUNK OR BLOCKS BUT I HAVE FAMILY THAT LOW RIDE BACK IN LATE 60'S AND THEY STILL LOVE LOWRIDERS BUT THEY EVEN TOLD ME A REAL LOWRIDER TO THEM IS WITH HYDRAULICS NOT AIR BAGS WHEN THEY SEE A IMPALA WITH 13'S OR 14'S WITH BAGS THEY TRIP .... AND ITS NOT JUST MY UNCLES THAT SAY THAT PEOPLE THAT I TALK TO SAY  THAT A LOWRIDER SHOULD BE WITH HYDRO'S NOT BAGS BROTHER I KNOW YOU HATE BAGS TOO TO ME BAGS ARE FOR MINI TRUCKS NOT FOR  IMPALAS OR A CUTLASS OR A REGAL TO ME WHO GIVES A FUCK FUCK IF YOUR PUMPS LEAK DAMN WHAT IS THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE COMING TOO FUCK!!!! :uh:  :banghead:
> *


Here you state that a real lowrider is equipped with hydraulics and rides on 13" or 14" wire wheels. OK, I got that. But in your reply to 'Dirt422' you tell him although his '65 Impala convertible doesn't have hydraulics and just wire wheels, it's still a lowrider  Does that not read like a contradiction to you? Because right now I'm  Can you clarify for me? Because it (lowrider) can't be both.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

yall 
fools trippin.....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 24 2008, 01:11 PM~12517849
> *yall
> fools  trippin.....
> *


Well, can you understand where I'm coming from? His statements don't make sense. 

OK, here we go. Since the title of this topic is "Things Not To Do In Lowriding", here's what not to do; don't speak on anything you know nothing about unless you have facts to back it up. Hear-say does not count.


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 24 2008, 04:35 PM~12517988
> *Well, can you understand where I'm coming from? His statements don't make sense.
> 
> OK, here we go. Since the title of this topic is "Things Not To Do In Lowriding", here's what not to do; don't speak on anything you know nothing about unless you have facts to back it up. Hear-say does not count.
> *


Amen


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 24 2008, 11:50 AM~12517220
> *yeah i forgot to put that in  there even a impala without hydros and your riding 13's 14's your still a lowrider but if you got bags than its different yeah cause my homies back in the 70's use to cut there springs and ride 14's mcleans yeah that is still called a lowrider without hydros
> *



I remember those :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Dec 24 2008, 02:47 PM~12518499
> *I remember those :biggrin:
> *


yeah those are old school


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 24 2008, 02:23 PM~12518804
> *yeah those are old school
> *


Yup


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's an old man's point of view, cars with bags I would say are still lowriders just not in the traditional sense.. Cars lowered with no hydro's are what I would consider ol'skool lowriders cause back in the day, late 60's-early 70's there weren't that many cars with hydro's. Hydro's really took off in the mid-70's when people like Andy Douglas and others started having parts made on large scale which ment you didn't have to rely on old air craft cylindars.. As for leaks, just keep everything tighted up and wrapped with teflon tape.. Hydro's require maintainance, just like washing and waxing your car.. Air bag have there own set of troubles, leak and what not, you just can't find them as easy..
I'm seeing a lot of people now trying the keep thier cars as close to original as possible, there not even lowering them, i myself have an all original 51 Chevey Panel truck.. It's lowered a little in the back by removing several of the leaf springs.. So this may not have answered anyones question but the bottom line is hydro's are ol'skool traditional, air rides are for the newer generation, guess you could look at it from ol'skool street rods, a suped up Camero compared to a suped up Honda, there both race cars, just not quite the same..
Now this is a lot of reading so if someone want to post up the Colin Powell pic that's cool... LOL

PS: DON'T TINT your windows...
Don't put wheels bigger then 14's and think you have a lowrider
Don't roll non-white wall tires
Don't fly your plaque in the side window they go in the back window, this goes back to no tint
Keep your car clean even if it's bucket take pride in your rides
Don't roll with dirty window, this makes your car & yourself look like junk.
Don't bang in your lowrider, if you have to bang go buy wine wagon to do it in don't make the rest of us look bad..

Keep it real homies... Homie Styln it's a Life Style...


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 24 2008, 09:42 PM~12520232
> *Here's an old man's point of view, cars with bags I would say are still lowriders just not in the traditional sense.. Cars lowered with no hydro's are what I would consider ol'skool lowriders cause back in the day, late 60's-early 70's there weren't that many cars with hydro's. Hydro's really took off in the mid-70's when people like Andy Douglas and others started having  parts made on large scale which ment you didn't have to rely on old air craft cylindars.. As for leaks, just keep everything tighted up and wrapped with teflon tape.. Hydro's require maintainance, just like washing and waxing your car.. Air bag have there own set of troubles, leak and what not, you just can't find them as easy..
> I'm seeing a lot of people now trying the keep thier cars as close to original as possible, there not even lowering them, i myself have an all original 51 Chevey Panel truck.. It's lowered a little in the back by removing several of the leaf springs.. So this may not have answered anyones question but the bottom line is hydro's are ol'skool traditional, air rides are for the newer generation, guess you could look at it from ol'skool street rods, a suped up Camero compared to a suped up Honda, there both race cars, just not quite the same..
> Now this is a lot of reading so if someone want to post up the Colin Powell pic that's cool... LOL
> ...




X2 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Like the years things change back in my day we rolled with chain steering wheels and multi-rear-view mirrors and tear drop lights. That was when people started putting spokes on Civics and we thought the same thing (that they were not true lowriders) but to be honest its all the same. A lowrider is a person who takes pride in being different then everyone else someone who does things to their car that most will not do. We expect some people to look at us as if we were crazy but . when we roll in our barrio people look at us like we are kings. As a young lowrider i had a 66 Impala with 13 cragers and a one pump setup to lift my car up and don we didnt have or couldnt afford all the other switches. Some in my hood said we werent true because i didnt wear dickies and sport chucks. I wore jeans and white tees this was back in the late 80's early 90's. i do agree be proud of your car put paint on it dress it up as if its your hyna. a true lowrider doesnt cruise with wrinkles clothes just like a car with no paint.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

SINCE THE BEGINING OF ADJUSTIBLE SUSPENSION, HYDRAULICS ALWAYS BEEN THE PREFERD OVER AIR. AS AN A.S.E. MASTER CERTIFIED TECH. I MUST SAY THAT FOR RIDE COMFORT AND RELIABILITY NOTHING BEATS AIR-BAGS.

BUT IN ALL FAIRNESS HYDRAULICS, HAVE ALWAYS BEEN ASSOCIATED WITH LOWRIDERS, AND ALWAYS WILL. HYDRAULICS HAVE BEEN A PART OF THE EVOLUTION OF LOWRIDING AND AIR-BAGS A MUTATION. INSTALL YOUR LIFTS USING GOOD PARTS AND DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME SO YOU DONT HAVE LEAKS, FIRES, AND SO ON. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Those huge monster car clubs plaques... please dont do that in 2009. :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond_Deke (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 20 2008, 11:54 PM~12487801
> *In regard to what was said about lowriding dying out; I have bin lowriding for 25 years and have seen the rise and fall of this lifestyle 3 times, but have never seen it die just reduced to it purest form. What I mean by that is the fake riders leave and what are left are us the real fucking lowriders! All through the years I hear it all “lowriders are out of date” “I’m over it”  “that’s for kids”  “I’m in to Harley’s now” bullshit!! I still see the envy in there eyes when a clean rag drives bye on spokes and lifts. This thing of ours will never die it will just get better.
> AS FOR WHAT LOOKS ACCEPTABLE ON A LOWERIDER IS BEST LEFT TO THE BUILDER “AKA” THE OWNER!!!  There is no wrong or rite just personal taste.
> *


That's exactly it. People talk about the 90's being huge, and yeah, it was, but half of the people doin it were doing it, were doing it because it was cool at the time. Those people are now driving new Ford and Dodge trucks with 24s that the bank owns.
I personally would rather see 100 in progress cars rollin and maybe next week you'll see something different on all of them, than 10 fully done out show cars being driven around on a trailer.

I think something that needs to be brought back is simplicity. I've been reading a lot of 90s Lowrider magazines lately and I've noticed the cars that stand out the most to me personally (and I don't want to offend anyone) are the Southside cars. Clean, simple, mostly factory, nothing in or on the car that doesn't belong on a car.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 26 2008, 08:09 PM~12533770
> *Those huge monster car clubs plaques... please dont do that in 2009.  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NEW QUOTE FOR THE 09 "WHEN IN DOUBT ASK AN OG"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2008, 09:48 PM~12540071
> *NEW QUOTE FOR THE 09 "WHEN IN DOUBT ASK AN OG"
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

get rid of buffed out whites and its a start.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 11:18 PM~12512975
> *:uh:  i think this is the worst repost ever. couldnt even wait till the next page  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Diamond_Deke_@Dec 27 2008, 01:36 PM~12537092
> *That's exactly it.  People talk about the 90's being huge, and yeah, it was, but half of the people doin it were doing it, were doing it because it was cool at the time.  Those people are now driving new Ford and Dodge trucks with 24s that the bank owns.
> I personally would rather see 100 in progress cars rollin and maybe next week you'll see something different on all of them, than 10 fully done out show cars being driven around on a trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 24 2008, 12:49 AM~12514441
> *Can you show me where you read or who told you this was an actual fact? Because before hydraulics were in heavy use, people were heating their springs and added sandbags to their trunks to get the lowered look/ride. And they were still referenced as lowriders back then.
> 
> The use of hydraulics was the new technology in the late '60's in which to lower and raise a car. The car was still called/considered a lowrider. The new technology for our present day is air bags. Same principle as hydraulics were back in the late '60's. Instead of fluid (hydraulic) to lower and raise a vehicle, some have chosen air. In my opinion, it's still a lowrider.
> *


actually the term "lowrider" wasnt in use until the 70's,before that they were called "shorts" along with other terms.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2008, 07:58 PM~12540187
> *get rid of buffed out whites and its a start.
> *


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

clean clean clean


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 27 2008, 11:01 PM~12540909
> *actually the term "lowrider" wasnt in use until the 70's,before that they were called "shorts" along with other terms.
> *


I would say late 60's but your right they were called cruisers, short, ranflas, etc.. My older brother used the the term lowrider (So Cali) around the late 60's, I'm 53 and he's way older then me....


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THIZ OK HERE I GO FUCK IT! I GOT NO CAR I GOT A TRIKE FOR NOW BOUT TO GET ME A 64' SS RAG! BUT NOWADAYZ THERE AIN'T THAT MUCH CLEAN RIDEZ OUT THERE IT'Z ALL ABOUT SHOW FUCK THAT! BE A RIDER IF YOU GONNA BUILD A LOLO RIDE THAT SHIT TILL THE WHEELZ FALL OFF! AND IF THEY FALL OFF THROW SOME MORE ON AND KEEP ON GETTIN' YOUR RIDE ON! FUCK A SHOW! IT'Z ALL ABOUT THE STREETZ FUCK LRM! THERE A DONE DEAL. IDK WHY I SEE A COUPLE PROPLE SWEAT THERE NUTZ IF IT WASN'T FOR US THERE WOULD NOT BE A LOWRIDER MAG IM A STREET RIDER IM NOT IN A CLUB AND DON'T NEED TO BE IN ONE NO DISRESPECT TO ANY CLUBZ AT ALL JUST GET YOUR RIDE ON THE STREETZ IZ WHAT COUNTZ! FUCK THE SHOWZ I'D RATHER KICK IT AT A PICNIC AND KICK IT WITH THE HOMIEZ! JUST MY 2 CENTZ CUZ CHI~TOWN RIDER BABY! :nicoderm:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

DONT JUDGE OTHERS CARS IF YOU DONT OWN ONE YOURSELF. LOTTA HATERS OUT THERE TALKING SHIT AND GOT NOTHING TO SHOW 

SAVE THE BIKES FOR THE KIDS I STILL SEE GROWN ASS MEN BUILDING BIKES( AND GET PISSED OFF WHEN THEY LOSE) 16 YEARS SHOULD BE THE CUT OFF


----------



## dub4lac (May 26, 2008)

lowriding is diffrent to every body build your car the way you want it and can afford, and every one that cant give the next rider props and a little help once in awhile,and just hates you guys just need to walk in 09


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 28 2008, 09:16 AM~12542885
> *DONT JUDGE OTHERS CARS IF YOU DONT OWN ONE YOURSELF. LOTTA HATERS OUT THERE TALKING SHIT AND GOT NOTHING TO SHOW
> 
> SAVE THE BIKES FOR THE KIDS I STILL SEE GROWN ASS MEN BUILDING BIKES( AND GET PISSED OFF WHEN THEY LOSE)  16 YEARS SHOULD BE THE CUT OFF
> *


 :0 cyclowned


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 28 2008, 09:16 AM~12542885
> *DONT JUDGE OTHERS CARS IF YOU DONT OWN ONE YOURSELF. LOTTA HATERS OUT THERE TALKING SHIT AND GOT NOTHING TO SHOW
> 
> SAVE THE BIKES FOR THE KIDS I STILL SEE GROWN ASS MEN BUILDING BIKES( AND GET PISSED OFF WHEN THEY LOSE)  16 YEARS SHOULD BE THE CUT OFF
> *


 :0 cyclowned


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 28 2008, 12:01 AM~12541881
> *I would say late 60's but your right they were called cruisers, short, ranflas, etc.. My older brother used the the term lowrider (So Cali) around the late 60's, I'm 53 and he's way older then me....
> *


late 60's/early 70's,thats what my jefito says.My dad was a founding member of Playtboys of East LA,established 1956.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 27 2008, 08:58 PM~12540187
> *get rid of buffed out whites and its a start.
> *












nothing wrong with fat white walls


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 27 2008, 10:01 PM~12540909
> *actually the term "lowrider" wasnt in use until the 70's,before that they were called "shorts" along with other terms.
> *


I learned something new. Thank you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

white interior :thumbsdown: 
piping on the upholstery :thumbsdown:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Dec 28 2008, 02:19 AM~12542442
> *DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THIZ OK HERE I GO FUCK IT!  I GOT NO CAR I GOT A TRIKE FOR NOW BOUT TO GET ME A 64' SS RAG! BUT NOWADAYZ THERE AIN'T THAT MUCH CLEAN RIDEZ OUT THERE IT'Z ALL ABOUT SHOW FUCK THAT! BE A RIDER IF YOU GONNA BUILD A LOLO RIDE THAT SHIT TILL THE WHEELZ FALL OFF! AND IF THEY FALL OFF THROW SOME MORE ON AND KEEP ON GETTIN' YOUR RIDE ON! FUCK A SHOW! IT'Z ALL ABOUT THE STREETZ FUCK LRM! THERE A DONE DEAL. IDK WHY I SEE A COUPLE PROPLE SWEAT THERE NUTZ IF IT WASN'T FOR US THERE WOULD NOT BE A LOWRIDER MAG IM A STREET RIDER IM NOT IN A CLUB AND DON'T NEED TO BE IN ONE NO DISRESPECT TO ANY CLUBZ AT ALL JUST GET YOUR RIDE ON THE STREETZ IZ WHAT COUNTZ! FUCK THE SHOWZ I'D RATHER KICK IT AT A PICNIC AND KICK IT WITH THE HOMIEZ! JUST MY 2 CENTZ CUZ CHI~TOWN RIDER BABY!  :nicoderm:
> *


I admire your enthusiasm, but building a tricycle as compared to a car is like apples and oranges.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

i like that southside cc video, clean and simple...  

when you build, build it on the lines of THE OG's......FROM A TO Z

FROM OG"ABLE" TO "ZUES"(RIP) ..........AND ALL IN BETWEEN :yes:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Diamond_Deke_@Dec 27 2008, 12:36 PM~12537092
> *That's exactly it.  People talk about the 90's being huge, and yeah, it was, but half of the people doin it were doing it, were doing it because it was cool at the time.  Those people are now driving new Ford and Dodge trucks with 24s that the bank owns.
> I personally would rather see 100 in progress cars rollin and maybe next week you'll see something different on all of them, than 10 fully done out show cars being driven around on a trailer.
> 
> ...



X100 they do be havin some heat


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 28 2008, 10:10 PM~12547776
> *i like that southside cc video, clean and simple...
> 
> when you build, build it on the lines of THE OG's......FROM A TO Z
> ...


what about the people who dont know and dont want to know these og's are?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 12:09 AM~12548917
> *what about the people who dont know and dont want to know these og's are?
> *


Suicide?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 28 2008, 05:30 PM~12545853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 17 2008, 04:08 PM~12457738
> *any fwd with reverse 13's that poke out bug me
> They look like roller skates
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey Texas, 
Thanks for the compliment.

What I'm talking about isn't the kinds of cars or even
The style. 
A perfect example is a car that runs around
My area. It's an 80's caprice and it's a donk.
Now I'm not into that style but that's not what
Gets me. It's got candy red paint and it looks like
They never even thought about touching
The body. I'm talking door dings all over
Waves like the ocean, just horrible. But fresh
Paint. $5000 wheels but the body looks
Like Sunday morning at the battered womans
Shelter, beat.
That's Wack. 

As far as my car, I totally understand
Someone not being into that year or style,
But can't no one say it ain't clean and done well.
It's not perfect, nor the best, but it's
My best, and that is what I think people
Are missing. I respect the work, more than
The car. 
Any car can be amazing in the right
Hands. And an amazing car can
Go to shit in the wrong hands.
I've seen great old schools destroyed
By people that have no business even
Thinking about working on a car.

And yes everyone has to learn somehow.
Trial and error has always been my way.
I've ruined a ton of shit. But I always
Try to learn and improve. 

I don't know, maybe I'm wrong but
My car is a reflection of me. So it is important
To me to be well represented. 

I'm rambling now aren't I?

Just build good shit.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 28 2008, 05:30 PM~12545853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That monte is clean homie


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 28 2008, 07:59 PM~12547144
> *I learned something new. Thank you.
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

One thing that gets on my nerves and needs to stop is the hating on 4 doors don't matter what the vehicle, cause its usually the onl vehicle you can find. Oh and taking cherry 4 doors and stripping body panels and shit to fix a totaled 2 door.


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

Where I'm from U get clowned for having a 4 door on a Classic Chevy!!

Dont get it twisted, do whut *U* like, cuz I have seen a few out here, but that was not how I was brought up & taught up!


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 28 2008, 08:13 PM~12547269
> *I admire your enthusiasm, but building a tricycle as compared to a car is like apples and oranges.
> *



I FEEL YOU RIDER I HAD A 83' CUTTY 4 DOOR WITH 6 BATTERYZ 2 PUMPS 4 SWITCHEZ BUT IT GOT TOWED DIDN'T HAVE THE MONEY TO GET OUT AND I WAZ 16YRS OLD DIDN'T EVEN HAVE NO DR LOL BUT I KNOW HOW TO HIT A SWITCH


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

13X7' 72 - 100 SPOKE DAYTON OR ZENITH ROLLIN' ON 5.20.'S 2 PRONG, THIN WHITE WALL'Z SPINNERZ, NO SILVER SPRAY PAINT, FUCK A SHOW UNLESS A CLUB THROWING IT, FUCK LRM. NO HATERZ EVERYBODY GET ALONG! WE ALL IN THIZ


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 30 2008, 04:12 PM~12562031
> *One thing that gets on my nerves and needs to stop is the hating on 4 doors don't matter what the vehicle, cause its usually the onl vehicle you can find.  Oh and taking cherry 4 doors and stripping body panels and shit to fix a totaled 2 door.
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Dec 31 2008, 12:29 AM~12567163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Buick convert and Caprice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

West uP Chris. speak on it homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Dec 31 2008, 02:25 AM~12567132
> *13X7'  72 - 100 SPOKE DAYTON OR ZENITH ROLLIN' ON 5.20.'S 2 PRONG, THIN WHITE WALL'Z SPINNERZ, NO SILVER SPRAY PAINT, FUCK A SHOW UNLESS A CLUB THROWING IT,  FUCK LRM. NO HATERZ EVERYBODY GET ALONG! WE ALL IN THIZ
> *


5.20's are for the o.g's.....if ya ain't a o.g 155-80-13


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 1 2009, 12:25 PM~12576601
> *5.20's are for the o.g's.....if ya ain't a o.g 155-80-13
> *


just sayin since everyone throwin in what they think should be law


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Dec 21 2008, 01:54 AM~12487801
> *In regard to what was said about lowriding dying out; I have bin lowriding for 25 years and have seen the rise and fall of this lifestyle 3 times, but have never seen it die just reduced to it purest form. What I mean by that is the fake riders leave and what are left are us the real fucking lowriders! All through the years I hear it all “lowriders are out of date” “I’m over it”  “that’s for kids”  “I’m in to Harley’s now” bullshit!! I still see the envy in there eyes when a clean rag drives bye on spokes and lifts. This thing of ours will never die it will just get better.
> AS FOR WHAT LOOKS ACCEPTABLE ON A LOWERIDER IS BEST LEFT TO THE BUILDER “AKA” THE OWNER!!!  There is no wrong or rite just personal taste.
> *


dawg you just said it.

lowridin will never die.

but what will happen is this.

when fake corny dudes build lolos they just do it to get attention -its a fad for them.

real riders will ride even when space ship arrive.

and you can tell the difference between old school lowriders and new school goofy cali swangin wannabeez.

look i loved cali videos but to some they only saw the yellin and car hoppin.

they never new the money and pain people put into their cars.

so they just weigh down a car and buy some explosive pump to the front and change the suspension putting the back wheel almost under the door and build see saws.

i dont even see BABS -- i ingore them

BABS -- barnum and bailey circus cars. when you see one call it out.

BABS!!!!!

peace to all real lowriders. go buy dipn DVDs 1-3. take notes.

go get sunday driver by rockstar games.

im not hatin

im just saying respect the game and those that came before us.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

I think this topic is pointless other than to let a few homies vent frustration, Its like this.. a car is built by a owner usually and that brings up that saying "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" some cats dont have any taste when it comes to this sport, so with that said regardless of what your opinions are on the cars that dont look right they are still gonna be out there. just worry about your shit thats what seperates the BEST from the rest


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

Lowriding is a lifestyle you have to have this shit in your blood you cant just walk into this shit..its about time, dedication,money,family,blood,sweat and mothafucken tears and when your new to this shit and not true to this shit a real rider can tell........


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah some of us are venting.

so i do think it should be opinion only. cool.

but i have another one.

here is just my opinion.

dont make a youtube video and use LOWRIDER as the backgroung song.

been done to death.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

but with respect to everyone. some of the things that have been done in the last few years may have been what killing the art.

is it??

i dont know -- i just know that when i got back into this it changed and i see alot of people complaining.

complaining about the same things.

but you cant copy cool.

real stands out.

peace out.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

ok i see alot i like in this topic, and alot i dont.

Things I agree with; putting rims on before fixing bodywork, squeaky ass clankity clank oily mess-a-fide installs on a car youre supposedly proud of, being way to boastful about a simple street car. BAD THINGS

Things posted here I think are hurting lowriding?

some people think only one kind of rim, one kind of interior, one kind of tire, one kind of hydro setup should be used. THATS THE MAIN THING HOLDING LOWRIDERS BACK!!! You cant limit peoples visions and expect them to be interested.

I want to see more supremes, good looking bolt ons, proper tire and wheel sizes on bigger cars, interior and paint that match your build style,etc Stock interiors are just as much an excuse for laziness as og color paint jobs are.Any chrome wheel,stock size or smaller, should be welcomed to lowriding, as long as the tire is a crusing tire, not a drag or rally tire. 

You know to the outside world it looks like you go to some mexican website and order a universal lowrider kit for any car, cuz the cars all the the same to them!


its really sick that peole wont welcome someone into lowriding, they have to already be an og veterano to be excepted and therefore follow by the rules of 5.20's and 13s

lots of people would be riding if they didnt feel pressured into building an assembley line looking car. 

I've had alot of custom car clubs reject me, as 'Wire wheels are not aloud'. Reason, and I quote "Once someone puts wire wheels on there vehicle, they usually think they are done building it, no matter what shape its in" so that should give you a clue on how lowriding is viewed in general


But one thing I do hate is seeing some bi sexual punk rocker dressed guy with green hair driving a lowrider. to me the car is only a part of lowriding. its cliche to say its a lifestyle, but it pretty much is.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 17 2008, 07:17 PM~12459598
> *Dis shit aint gon ever die don't matter if there is one lrm show da whole year or 45678 of them
> 
> This shit to me comes from my family and my blood aint some shit I just seen one day in a nwa or ice cube video and decided to get a new hobby that's y imo u gota keep it real wit these ****** out here ridin these buckets cuz at da end of day it makes u( da person who really loves this shit) look stupid cuz of dat next ***** to u ridin on rust and primer spots ya dig,,,,,
> ...


YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT THIS BEING A HOBBY TO SOME PEOPLE, WHEN I STARTED LOWRIDING 20 YEARS AGO THEIR WAS ALOT OF PEOPLE I KNEW WHO ,HAD BUILT THEM,SOME BOUGHT TURN KEYS, TO THEM IT WAS THE IN THING TO DO AT THE TIME ,JUST A FAD ,OVER TIME I SEEN A LOT OF THEM LOOSE INTREST OR JUST SIT THE CAR OUT AND JUST IT FADE TO RUST ,IT HURTS TO SEE IT BUT I REALIZE IT WAS JUST A HOBBY TO THEM .20 YRS @ I STILL LIVE AND LOVE THIS LOWRIDING,MY BOYS ARE CRAZY ABOUT LOWRIDERS ,AND I MAKE SURE THEY KNOW WHAT IT MEANS TO BE A LOWRIDER ,THE LOVE AND RESPECT FOR THE LIFE STYLE OF THIS THING OF OURS .


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2008, 05:28 PM~12478482
> *Homie this is old school, as far as I'm concerned wires (any type) are still new generation equipment..
> 
> 
> *


 DAM HOMIE YOU ARE 100% RIGHT ,REMBER HEAT THE COILS TO LOWER THE CAR ,SAND BAGS IN THE TRUNK ,ETC MAG WHEELS ,30 SPOKES ,KEYSTONES ,TRU SPOKES,THATS OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 31 2008, 02:08 AM~12567379
> *Nice Buick convert and Caprice
> *


thanks


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Jan 1 2009, 12:03 PM~12577020
> *I think this topic is pointless other than to let a few homies vent frustration, Its like this.. a car is built by a owner usually and that brings up that saying "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" some cats dont have any taste when it comes to this sport, so with that said regardless of what your opinions are on the cars that dont look right they are still gonna be out there. just worry about your shit thats what seperates the BEST from the rest
> *


I agree with you to a point. That point is saying this topic is pointless. Yes, some are repeating the same rhetoric about what a lowrider is and should be. Everyone has different opinions and views. If someone doesn't put as much heart or effort into building a car as the next person, does that make them less? Are they putting a bad mark on lowriding? That person could be doing the best they can with what they have. That person shouldn't be rediculed. The so-called 'OG's' should step up and offer advice and guidance. Putting someone down sometimes discourages them from continuing their build. That's why you may see abondoned projects or hear one say, "Lowriding is played out." That's because they were discouraged instead of encouraged.

What I'm not liking about this topic thus far is the so-called rules of lowriding. The wheels someone must have. The car they must have and so on. It's ridiculous. Also, this romanticizing of lowriding. What I mean by that is those saying it's a lifestyle. I've heard this for years and I still don't understand what that means. I think saying it's a lifestyle is just a way of emphasizing ones passion for it. Someone correct me where I'm wrong or enlighten me.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

here the solution......ban the word lowrider :0


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

breakdancing went out and came back and is now a part of commercials - tv and movies.

lowridin is the same it will never really die.

but i just miss the rawness of the late 80's early 90's.

we should work together to make a better scene for lowriding but just not make it something corny that people make fun of.

we have created some of the cleanest cars out of all customizing.

but never got that credit that hod rods and other customs got.

so this is why people are setting rules and stuff.

to make some kind of model for the way it should be.

look ive only been into this for about 20 years and i think there are many others that have a better say so than me.

but i dont want the same thing that happened to RAP music to happen to lowriding.

Rap is corny now. the videos and the clubs.

Lowriding was so underground and cool.

Remember Boyz in the hood.

You cant get that crenshaw part out of your mind.

And the first young hogg videos. WOW.


So this isnt to diss anyone. But let all just try to represent lowriders in the best way that we can.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Dec 24 2008, 12:49 AM~12514441
> *Can you show me where you read or who told you this was an actual fact? Because before hydraulics were in heavy use, people were heating their springs and added sandbags to their trunks to get the lowered look/ride. And they were still referenced as lowriders back then.
> 
> The use of hydraulics was the new technology in the late '60's in which to lower and raise a car. The car was still called/considered a lowrider. The new technology for our present day is air bags. Same principle as hydraulics were back in the late '60's. Instead of fluid (hydraulic) to lower and raise a vehicle, some have chosen air. In my opinion, it's still a lowrider.
> *


YOUR RITE BIG HOMIE GIVE THEM A HISTORY LESSON ON THIS LOWRIDING THANG


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 1 2009, 04:48 PM~12578341
> *YOUR RITE BIG HOMIE GIVE THEM A HISTORY LESSON ON THIS LOWRIDING THANG
> *


Thanks, bro. Just sharing what little bit I know.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 1 2009, 04:47 PM~12578335
> *breakdancing went out and came back and is now a part of commercials - tv and movies.
> 
> lowridin is the same it will never really die.
> ...


It's difficult to say where lowriding may have taken a turn for the worst, but it's not going to die. So, take comfort in that. As long as there are cars, lowriding will be here.

You're right that lowriders have built/created some of the best custom vehicles on four wheels (sometimes two), but don't get the same recognition or respect as other automotive customizers. In some instances I think this is due to lowriding/lowriders being misunderstood. It's just as much a part as Americana as hot rods or choppers, but still not thoroughly understood or respected. I think this is due to where lowriding comes from; the barrios, ghettos, and 'hoods of America. Lowriding is just as misunderstood as the people that inhabit the areas mentioned. Some don't respect what they don't understand. Too closed minded to take time to learn about it.

Your last sentence is all any of us can do.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 1 2009, 05:02 PM~12578436
> *It's difficult to say where lowriding may have taken a turn for the worst, but it's not going to die. So, take comfort in that. As long as there are cars, lowriding will be here.
> 
> You're right that lowriders have built/created some of the best custom vehicles on four wheels (sometimes two), but don't get the same recognition or respect as other automotive customizers. In some instances I think this is due to lowriding/lowriders being misunderstood. It's just as much a part as Americana as hot rods or choppers, but still not thoroughly understood or respected. I think this is due to where lowriding comes from; the barrios, ghettos, and 'hoods of America. Lowriding is just as misunderstood as the people that inhabit the areas mentioned. Some don't respect what they don't understand. Too closed minded to take time to learn about it.
> ...


your both right some of us need a history lesson on lowriding ,not just on where it started,but the struggle that some riders had putting a car togather its a big commitment on ones behalf to put money into a car knowing you want recoupe even half of that if sold


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 04:37 PM~12578279
> *here the solution......ban the word lowrider  :0
> *


  You lost me on this one.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 1 2009, 06:07 PM~12578819
> *your both right some of us need a history lesson on lowriding ,not just on where it started,but the struggle that some riders had putting a car togather its a big commitment on ones behalf to put money into a car knowing you want recoupe even half of that if sold
> *


A few great sources of information are Young Hogg/Cali-Swangin' vidoes, the Dip'N DVD series, and LRM's History of Hydraulics.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 1 2009, 07:23 PM~12578926
> *A few great sources of information are Young Hogg/Cali-Swangin' vidoes, the Dip'N DVD series, and LRM's History of Hydraulics.
> *



dude you just told the truth.


hey another way to use TTT


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 1 2009, 07:34 PM~12578264
> *I agree with you to a point. That point is saying this topic is pointless. Yes, some are repeating the same rhetoric about what a lowrider is and should be. Everyone has different opinions and views. If someone doesn't put as much heart or effort into building a car as the next person, does that make them less? Are they putting a bad mark on lowriding? That person could be doing the best they can with what they have. That person shouldn't be rediculed. The so-called 'OG's' should step up and offer advice and guidance. Putting someone down sometimes discourages them from continuing their build. That's why you may see abondoned projects or hear one say, "Lowriding is played out." That's because they were discouraged instead of encouraged.
> 
> What I'm not liking about this topic thus far is the so-called rules of lowriding. The wheels someone must have. The car they must have and so on. It's ridiculous. Also, this romanticizing of lowriding. What I mean by that is those saying it's a lifestyle. I've heard this for years and I still don't understand what that means. I think saying it's a lifestyle is just a way of emphasizing ones passion for it. Someone correct me where I'm wrong or enlighten me.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Its problly already been said, but dont do this in your lowrider!


----------



## 420Rider (Dec 31, 2008)

good advise. make 2009 a safe year.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 1 2009, 04:34 PM~12578264
> *I agree with you to a point. That point is saying this topic is pointless. Yes, some are repeating the same rhetoric about what a lowrider is and should be. Everyone has different opinions and views. If someone doesn't put as much heart or effort into building a car as the next person, does that make them less? Are they putting a bad mark on lowriding? That person could be doing the best they can with what they have. That person shouldn't be rediculed. The so-called 'OG's' should step up and offer advice and guidance. Putting someone down sometimes discourages them from continuing their build. That's why you may see abondoned projects or hear one say, "Lowriding is played out." That's because they were discouraged instead of encouraged.
> 
> What I'm not liking about this topic thus far is the so-called rules of lowriding. The wheels someone must have. The car they must have and so on. It's ridiculous. Also, this romanticizing of lowriding. What I mean by that is those saying it's a lifestyle. I've heard this for years and I still don't understand what that means. I think saying it's a lifestyle is just a way of emphasizing ones passion for it. Someone correct me where I'm wrong or enlighten me.
> *


Preach.. you need to take this to another thread.... Been saying this to deaf ears....
:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2008, 02:04 PM~12544161
> *:0 cyclowned
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 2 2009, 01:46 PM~12584107
> *Its problly already been said, but dont do this in your lowrider!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 1 2009, 03:34 PM~12578264
> *I agree with you to a point. That point is saying this topic is pointless. Yes, some are repeating the same rhetoric about what a lowrider is and should be. Everyone has different opinions and views. If someone doesn't put as much heart or effort into building a car as the next person, does that make them less? Are they putting a bad mark on lowriding? That person could be doing the best they can with what they have. That person shouldn't be rediculed. The so-called 'OG's' should step up and offer advice and guidance. Putting someone down sometimes discourages them from continuing their build. That's why you may see abondoned projects or hear one say, "Lowriding is played out." That's because they were discouraged instead of encouraged.
> 
> What I'm not liking about this topic thus far is the so-called rules of lowriding. The wheels someone must have. The car they must have and so on. It's ridiculous. Also, this romanticizing of lowriding. What I mean by that is those saying it's a lifestyle. I've heard this for years and I still don't understand what that means. I think saying it's a lifestyle is just a way of emphasizing ones passion for it. Someone correct me where I'm wrong or enlighten me.
> *


I'm one of the people saying a lot of the rookies are getting the whole thing wrong. I know what I mean when I say it. If the first time you seen a lowrider was on a eazy e video, or on MTV, or in a commercial, and tried to imitate it, chances are your doin it wrong. Chances are your someone who follows trends and wants to do something to be cool. Choose a candy paint and take it to a shop and spray patterns on it, then throw 4 pumps and 16 batteries in the trunk and extend the arms 2", throw a mural where your holding a gun and stacks of money on the table.. yeah thats a lowrider. Why? I dont know aint that what everyone does? 

it's a Lifestyle: I'm not that old, but when i was young, all my uncles and aunts and even my grandfather took whatever ride they had and made it look sharp. It's all that we knew. If you had a ride, you had to make it clean and make it your own. It was how we lived. Every car that came into the yard left different than when it came in. Tons of rides.. impalas of every year, Montes, Caprices.. anything.. It was tradition and culture that made us do what we did. There were no rap videos, it was just how some people chose to live life. I never went to a show as a kid, but I was always in a lowrider with one of my uncles on the weekends.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Jan 2 2009, 02:11 PM~12585587
> *Preach.. you need to take this to another thread.... Been saying this to deaf ears....
> :biggrin:
> *


Well, whenever I try to through some knowledge out there, it's rejected or overshadowed by some foolishness.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 2 2009, 02:48 PM~12585937
> *I'm one of the people saying a lot of the rookies are getting the whole thing wrong.  I know what I mean when I say it.  If the first time you seen a lowrider was on a eazy e video, or on MTV, or in a commercial, and tried to imitate it, chances are your doin it wrong.  Chances are your someone who follows trends and wants to do something to be cool.  Choose a candy paint and take it to a shop and spray patterns on it, then throw 4 pumps and 16 batteries in the trunk and extend the arms 2", throw a mural where your holding a gun and stacks of money on the table.. yeah thats a lowrider.  Why? I dont know aint that what everyone does?
> 
> it's a Lifestyle:  I'm not that old, but when i was young, all my uncles and aunts and even my grandfather took whatever ride they had and made it look sharp.  It's all that we knew.  If you had a ride, you had to make it clean and make it your own.  It was how we lived.  Every car that came into the yard left different than when it came in.  Tons of rides.. impalas of every year, Montes, Caprices.. anything.. It was tradition and culture that made us do what we did.  There were no rap videos, it was just how some people chose to live life.  I never went to a show as a kid, but I was always in a lowrider with one of my uncles on the weekends.
> *


Actually the first time I seen a lowrider was on an Eddie Money ('Shakin') video. that was in the early '80's. In the late '80's I seen Eazy-E video 'Eazy-er Said Than Dunn' and from that moment I wanted a '64 Impala. 

I'm different than those that you've mentioned who may have seen the same/similar music video and wanted a lowrider. I've studied lowriding, I've helped build lowriders, I've met/spoken to prominent people in this. If I were one of those you mentioned, I probably wouldn't be on this site. Would have left lowriding alone a long time ago. I love lowriding with all my heart. I've met/made friends with some great people in this. Too deep to turn back now.

Thank you for your explanation of how lowriding is a lifestyle. This is the first clear/thorough explanation I've had. I see now how/why some refer to lowriding as a lifestyle.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 2 2009, 02:11 PM~12586109
> *Actually the first time I seen a lowrider was on an Eddie Money ('Shakin') video. that was in the early '80's. In the late '80's I seen Eazy-E video 'Eazy-er Said Than Dunn' and from that moment I wanted a '64 Impala.
> 
> I'm different than those that you've mentioned who may have seen the same/similar music video and wanted a lowrider. I've studied lowriding, I've helped build lowriders, I've met/spoken to prominent people in this. If I were one of those you mentioned, I probably wouldn't be on this site. Would have left lowriding alone a long time ago. I love lowriding with all my heart. I've met/made friends with some great people in this. Too deep to turn back now.
> ...


Your lowrider approved then :thumbsup: 

Thats how it has to be. It has to be pure, you gotta be dedicated and learn from it and passs it on. When your children are older they gonna have the right to say they aint new to it, they lived it..


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Dec 28 2008, 03:19 AM~12542442
> *DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THIZ OK HERE I GO FUCK IT!  I GOT NO CAR I GOT A TRIKE FOR NOW BOUT TO GET ME A 64' SS RAG! BUT NOWADAYZ THERE AIN'T THAT MUCH CLEAN RIDEZ OUT THERE IT'Z ALL ABOUT SHOW FUCK THAT! BE A RIDER IF YOU GONNA BUILD A LOLO RIDE THAT SHIT TILL THE WHEELZ FALL OFF! AND IF THEY FALL OFF THROW SOME MORE ON AND KEEP ON GETTIN' YOUR RIDE ON! FUCK A SHOW! IT'Z ALL ABOUT THE STREETZ FUCK LRM! THERE A DONE DEAL. IDK WHY I SEE A COUPLE PROPLE SWEAT THERE NUTZ IF IT WASN'T FOR US THERE WOULD NOT BE A LOWRIDER MAG IM A STREET RIDER IM NOT IN A CLUB AND DON'T NEED TO BE IN ONE NO DISRESPECT TO ANY CLUBZ AT ALL JUST GET YOUR RIDE ON THE STREETZ IZ WHAT COUNTZ! FUCK THE SHOWZ I'D RATHER KICK IT AT A PICNIC AND KICK IT WITH THE HOMIEZ! JUST MY 2 CENTZ CUZ CHI~TOWN RIDER BABY!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
you have no say until you get your car. bikes are for kids and pedos! your 40 yr old ass should just give up lowriding now. you have no car and you think you got a show bike! you are just living proof of what a lowrider shouldnt be! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 2 2009, 03:18 PM~12586141
> *:uh:  :uh:
> you have no say until you get your car. bikes are for kids and pedos! your 40 yr old ass should just give up lowriding now. you have no car and you think you got a show bike! you are just living proof of what a lowrider shouldnt be! :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 Ouch!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 2 2009, 03:15 PM~12586128
> *Your lowrider approved then  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thats how it has to be.  It has to be pure, you gotta be dedicated and learn from it and passs it on.  When your children are older they gonna have the right to say they aint new to it, they lived it..
> *


Thanks for the approval! :biggrin: I was starting to get nervous! :thumbsup:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 17 2008, 03:41 PM~12457445
> *To each there own! I take alot of pride in doing up my cars but dont hate on others for there taste or because there not "up to par to the so called lowrider guidelines" I respect everyone who is out there trying.
> 
> How about things not to do in in the 09 is not hate on the other mans car and worry about your own
> *




X 10KAZILLION, why dont you come over here and let some people know that !!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 2 2009, 04:32 PM~12586260
> *:0 Ouch!
> *


  im the brutally honest kind of guy.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 2 2009, 03:48 PM~12585937
> *I'm one of the people saying a lot of the rookies are getting the whole thing wrong.  I know what I mean when I say it.  If the first time you seen a lowrider was on a eazy e video, or on MTV, or in a commercial, and tried to imitate it, chances are your doin it wrong.  Chances are your someone who follows trends and wants to do something to be cool.  Choose a candy paint and take it to a shop and spray patterns on it, then throw 4 pumps and 16 batteries in the trunk and extend the arms 2", throw a mural where your holding a gun and stacks of money on the table.. yeah thats a lowrider.  Why? I dont know aint that what everyone does?
> 
> it's a Lifestyle:  I'm not that old, but when i was young, all my uncles and aunts and even my grandfather took whatever ride they had and made it look sharp.  It's all that we knew.  If you had a ride, you had to make it clean and make it your own.  It was how we lived.  Every car that came into the yard left different than when it came in.  Tons of rides.. impalas of every year, Montes, Caprices.. anything.. It was tradition and culture that made us do what we did.  There were no rap videos, it was just how some people chose to live life.  I never went to a show as a kid, but I was always in a lowrider with one of my uncles on the weekends.
> *


  i wish thats how it was for me. i dont imitate shit, or want my car looking like anyone elses. my belief has always been he who calls it a sport, game, or hobby is doing it wrong. it is a lifestyle, and it all depends how yo live it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 2 2009, 03:48 PM~12585937
> *I'm one of the people saying a lot of the rookies are getting the whole thing wrong.  I know what I mean when I say it.  If the first time you seen a lowrider was on a eazy e video, or on MTV, or in a commercial, and tried to imitate it, chances are your doin it wrong.  Chances are your someone who follows trends and wants to do something to be cool.  Choose a candy paint and take it to a shop and spray patterns on it, then throw 4 pumps and 16 batteries in the trunk and extend the arms 2", throw a mural where your holding a gun and stacks of money on the table.. yeah thats a lowrider.  Why? I dont know aint that what everyone does?
> 
> it's a Lifestyle:  I'm not that old, but when i was young, all my uncles and aunts and even my grandfather took whatever ride they had and made it look sharp.  It's all that we knew.  If you had a ride, you had to make it clean and make it your own.  It was how we lived.  Every car that came into the yard left different than when it came in.  Tons of rides.. impalas of every year, Montes, Caprices.. anything.. It was tradition and culture that made us do what we did.  There were no rap videos, it was just how some people chose to live life.  I never went to a show as a kid, but I was always in a lowrider with one of my uncles on the weekends.
> *


wtf this makes no sense,both paragraphs contradict each other


----------



## Shot1more (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 17 2008, 11:49 AM~12455568
> *man i just saw a car  here on  LIL that was so RIDICULOS looking i had to say something....... where are we heading with this low riding thang  we are loosing the low rider tours, hopping has went way overboard, and the ladies have left the street scene of cars to bikes. we got to get back grounded. lets make 2009 the year for the come back !!  clean ass cars and plenty of street riding and reppin' yo city......if you see something out there that you think should'nt be done in low ridin' put it on here as ""THINGS NOT TO DO"" step your game up :biggrin:
> *


I'm new to the game but I have the heart of a OLD TIMER. I have been watching on the sidelines for years and always wanted a CLEAN (Not Perfect) ride. I'm thankful for the generation that I learned LOWRIDIN from. These new kids are lost! Playtime C.C. in the Building! 

Thanks LA Dave, B-Mack T-roy and OG Chris for learning me right.  

Time to take back the scene!


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 2 2009, 02:48 PM~12585937
> *I'm one of the people saying a lot of the rookies are getting the whole thing wrong.  I know what I mean when I say it.  If the first time you seen a lowrider was on a eazy e video, or on MTV, or in a commercial, and tried to imitate it, chances are your doin it wrong.  Chances are your someone who follows trends and wants to do something to be cool.  Choose a candy paint and take it to a shop and spray patterns on it, then throw 4 pumps and 16 batteries in the trunk and extend the arms 2", throw a mural where your holding a gun and stacks of money on the table.. yeah thats a lowrider.  Why? I dont know aint that what everyone does?
> 
> it's a Lifestyle:  I'm not that old, but when i was young, all my uncles and aunts and even my grandfather took whatever ride they had and made it look sharp.  It's all that we knew.  If you had a ride, you had to make it clean and make it your own.  It was how we lived.  Every car that came into the yard left different than when it came in.  Tons of rides.. impalas of every year, Montes, Caprices.. anything.. It was tradition and culture that made us do what we did.  There were no rap videos, it was just how some people chose to live life.  I never went to a show as a kid, but I was always in a lowrider with one of my uncles on the weekends.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Good feedback in this topic thus far. The thing(s) to do in lowriding from here until the end is support your fellow lowrider. Shouldn't matter if you're in the same club, same nationality/race, or have the same car. It shouldn't/doesn't matter who started lowriding or any of that foolishness. We're all in this together. We as lowrider builders/enthusiast/owners control how the world views lowriders and lowriding. Not a magazine, movie, or video. Us, you, and me control/run this! No one from the outside is making lowriding look bad. It's us. Not trying to be preachy, but that's how I feel about it. Be your best. Build the best you possibly can. Be humble. There's no shame in asking for help if you don't know. The dumbest question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 3 2009, 02:57 PM~12594639
> *Good feedback in this topic thus far. The thing(s) to do in lowriding from here until the end is support your fellow lowrider. Shouldn't matter if you're in the same club, same nationality/race, or have the same car. It shouldn't/doesn't matter who started lowriding or any of that foolishness. We're all in this together. We as lowrider builders/enthusiast/owners control how the world views lowriders and lowriding. Not a magazine, movie, or video. Us, you, and me control/run this! No one from the outside is making lowriding look bad. It's us. Not trying to be preachy, but that's how I feel about it. Be your best. Build the best you possibly can. Be humble. There's no shame in asking for help if you don't know. The dumbest question is the one you don't ask.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 3 2009, 06:57 PM~12594639
> *Good feedback in this topic thus far. The thing(s) to do in lowriding from here until the end is support your fellow lowrider. Shouldn't matter if you're in the same club, same nationality/race, or have the same car. It shouldn't/doesn't matter who started lowriding or any of that foolishness. We're all in this together. We as lowrider builders/enthusiast/owners control how the world views lowriders and lowriding. Not a magazine, movie, or video. Us, you, and me control/run this! No one from the outside is making lowriding look bad. It's us. Not trying to be preachy, but that's how I feel about it. Be your best. Build the best you possibly can. Be humble. There's no shame in asking for help if you don't know. The dumbest question is the one you don't ask.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Jan 3 2009, 03:55 PM~12594976
> *:yes:
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 3 2009, 04:57 PM~12594639
> *Good feedback in this topic thus far. The thing(s) to do in lowriding from here until the end is support your fellow lowrider. Shouldn't matter if you're in the same club, same nationality/race, or have the same car. It shouldn't/doesn't matter who started lowriding or any of that foolishness. We're all in this together. We as lowrider builders/enthusiast/owners control how the world views lowriders and lowriding. Not a magazine, movie, or video. Us, you, and me control/run this! No one from the outside is making lowriding look bad. It's us. Not trying to be preachy, but that's how I feel about it. Be your best. Build the best you possibly can. Be humble. There's no shame in asking for help if you don't know. The dumbest question is the one you don't ask.
> *


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 3 2009, 03:57 PM~12594639
> *Good feedback in this topic thus far. The thing(s) to do in lowriding from here until the end is support your fellow lowrider. Shouldn't matter if you're in the same club, same nationality/race, or have the same car. It shouldn't/doesn't matter who started lowriding or any of that foolishness. We're all in this together. We as lowrider builders/enthusiast/owners control how the world views lowriders and lowriding. Not a magazine, movie, or video. Us, you, and me control/run this! No one from the outside is making lowriding look bad. It's us. Not trying to be preachy, but that's how I feel about it. Be your best. Build the best you possibly can. Be humble. There's no shame in asking for help if you don't know. The dumbest question is the one you don't ask.
> *


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 3 2009, 03:57 PM~12594639
> *Good feedback in this topic thus far. The thing(s) to do in lowriding from here until the end is support your fellow lowrider. Shouldn't matter if you're in the same club, same nationality/race, or have the same car. It shouldn't/doesn't matter who started lowriding or any of that foolishness. We're all in this together. We as lowrider builders/enthusiast/owners control how the world views lowriders and lowriding. Not a magazine, movie, or video. Us, you, and me control/run this! No one from the outside is making lowriding look bad. It's us. Not trying to be preachy, but that's how I feel about it. Be your best. Build the best you possibly can. Be humble. There's no shame in asking for help if you don't know. The dumbest question is the one you don't ask.
> *


x100000000000


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Well this topic has pretty much been people wanting to create a strict rulebook of what is and isnt lowrider, and listing things they dont particularly like as un-lowrider.

For a group of people claiming to be different and not follow fads, lowridering probably has more trends than any other type of automobile activity.


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 3 2009, 03:57 PM~12594639
> *Good feedback in this topic thus far. The thing(s) to do in lowriding from here until the end is support your fellow lowrider. Shouldn't matter if you're in the same club, same nationality/race, or have the same car. It shouldn't/doesn't matter who started lowriding or any of that foolishness. We're all in this together. We as lowrider builders/enthusiast/owners control how the world views lowriders and lowriding. Not a magazine, movie, or video. Us, you, and me control/run this! No one from the outside is making lowriding look bad. It's us. Not trying to be preachy, but that's how I feel about it. Be your best. Build the best you possibly can. Be humble. There's no shame in asking for help if you don't know. The dumbest question is the one you don't ask.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW he just said the truth.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 4 2009, 12:13 AM~12598972
> *Well this topic has pretty much been people wanting to create a strict rulebook of what is and isnt lowrider, and listing things they dont particularly like as un-lowrider.
> 
> For a group of people claiming to be different and not follow fads, lowridering probably has more trends than any other type of automobile activity.
> *


What I've posted thus far in this topic speaks out against what you've posted above. Lowriding to me is about self expression and individualality. Yes, there are quite a few Impalas/Caprices, Monte Carlos, Cutlasses, and Regals that may appear alike. Yet, there are some that are different also. I think there's nothing wrong for someone to build a car similar to one(s) they've admired. From the mind-blowing cars of Lifestyle to the clean/crisp cars of South Side (and all in between), I admire them all. 

Your last paragraph holds some truths that can't be denied. Prime example would be the colored wheel. No one did it before the late Robert 'Zuess' Clausell did it. And he did it in the mid-'90's. It didn't catch on/take-off until after '00. But look how far it has advanced beyond 'Zuess'' original idea. There are wheels out there that are fully patterned/muraled to the car they ride on. To me that looks good. I'll put it like this; nothing in lowriding today is 100% original. Someone took an idea/inspiration from someone else and applied it to their car. What's the old saying, "Imitation is the best form of flattery"?


----------



## Shot1more (Dec 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 3 2009, 03:57 PM~12594639
> *Good feedback in this topic thus far. The thing(s) to do in lowriding from here until the end is support your fellow lowrider. Shouldn't matter if you're in the same club, same nationality/race, or have the same car. It shouldn't/doesn't matter who started lowriding or any of that foolishness. We're all in this together. We as lowrider builders/enthusiast/owners control how the world views lowriders and lowriding. Not a magazine, movie, or video. Us, you, and me control/run this! No one from the outside is making lowriding look bad. It's us. Not trying to be preachy, but that's how I feel about it. Be your best. Build the best you possibly can. Be humble. There's no shame in asking for help if you don't know. The dumbest question is the one you don't ask.
> *


Some if the smartest people I have ever talk to, are in this Lowrider Community! That's Real.  

"We Control This Lowrider Thing."


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 30 2008, 04:12 PM~12562031
> *One thing that gets on my nerves and needs to stop is the hating on 4 doors don't matter what the vehicle, cause its usually the onl vehicle you can find.  Oh and taking cherry 4 doors and stripping body panels and shit to fix a totaled 2 door.
> *


Im guilty of that many times over lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 28 2008, 06:30 PM~12545853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean indeed. Im just not a fan of buffed whites and I hate that we here in Texas always get blamed for always running them. :uh: but the sad part is part of that is true.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 3 2009, 05:57 PM~12594639
> *Good feedback in this topic thus far. The thing(s) to do in lowriding from here until the end is support your fellow lowrider. Shouldn't matter if you're in the same club, same nationality/race, or have the same car. It shouldn't/doesn't matter who started lowriding or any of that foolishness. We're all in this together. We as lowrider builders/enthusiast/owners control how the world views lowriders and lowriding. Not a magazine, movie, or video. Us, you, and me control/run this! No one from the outside is making lowriding look bad. It's us. Not trying to be preachy, but that's how I feel about it. Be your best. Build the best you possibly can. Be humble. There's no shame in asking for help if you don't know. The dumbest question is the one you don't ask.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 2 2009, 04:18 PM~12586141
> *:uh:  :uh:
> you have no say until you get your car. bikes are for kids and pedos! your 40 yr old ass should just give up lowriding now. you have no car and you think you got a show bike! you are just living proof of what a lowrider shouldnt be! :thumbsdown:
> *


scanless!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## groupe-68 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2009, 08:46 PM~12604261
> *very clean indeed. Im just not a fan of buffed whites and I hate that we here in Texas always get blamed for always running them. :uh: but the sad part is part of that is true.
> *


looks like a lot of real lowrider people on this topic. thats good to sea; The diversity in this topic is awesome to say the least. Every one that has contributed to this topic has made good point. Diversity is a big part of lowriding in these times, it keeps every one on game and the cars reflect it.

I never used buffed out white walls on my cars never liked the look, but the veterano that inspired me as kid always ran them and still duz to this day.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shot1more_@Jan 4 2009, 03:43 PM~12603168
> *Some if the smartest people I have ever talk to, are in this Lowrider Community!  That's Real.
> 
> "We Control This Lowrider Thing."
> *


Thanks, bro!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groupe-68_@Jan 4 2009, 07:26 PM~12605486
> *looks like a lot of real lowrider people on this topic. thats good to sea; The diversity in this topic is awesome to say the least. Every one that has contributed to this topic has made good point. Diversity is a big part of lowriding in these times, it keeps every one on game and the cars reflect it.
> 
> I never used buffed out white walls on my cars never liked the look, but the veterano that inspired me as kid always ran them and still duz to this day.
> *


Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 30 2008, 03:12 PM~12562031
> *One thing that gets on my nerves and needs to stop is the hating on 4 doors don't matter what the vehicle, cause its usually the onl vehicle you can find.  Oh and taking cherry 4 doors and stripping body panels and shit to fix a totaled 2 door.
> *


Sometimes you have to make sacrifices to build that convertible or two-door hardtop.


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

NO IMPALA 4 DOORZ


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jan 14 2009, 07:17 AM~12700193
> *NO IMPALA 4 DOORZ
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jan 14 2009, 07:17 AM~12700193
> *NO IMPALA 4 DOORZ
> *


Why?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

if you read every thing not to do in this topic we will all be rolling the same fuckin thing so then whats the fuckin point 
im gona roll what ever the fuck i want just try ta stop me :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jan 14 2009, 06:09 PM~12705539
> *if you read every thing not to do in this topic we will all be rolling the same fuckin thing so then whats the fuckin point
> im gona roll what ever the fuck i want just try ta stop me :biggrin:
> *


WELL IF YA DRIVE THAT THANG THAT'S IN YOUR AVATAR, YOU'RE ALRIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 14 2009, 05:15 PM~12705082
> *Why?
> *


Brothas can cause you guys love em but except for bombs and a family lowrider, messicans just shouldn't do it


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 15 2009, 10:16 AM~12712557
> *Brothas can cause you guys love em but except for bombs and a family lowrider, messicans just shouldn't do it
> *


Wait a minute...what do you mean, "Brothas can cause you guys love em"? No need to place a persons race into this. It has nothing to do with it. Also, I've seen plenty of station wagons (technically 4-doors) built-up as lowriders. And they were built by Mexican-Americans. So, what are you talking about? :uh:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

things not to do.........riding with out valid insurance and registration, throwing gang signs, or anything else that is stereo typical about lowriding


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 10:24 AM~12713084
> *Wait a minute...what do you mean, "Brothas can cause you guys love em"? No need to place a persons race into this. It has nothing to do with it. Also, I've seen plenty of station wagons (technically 4-doors) built-up as lowriders. And they were built by Mexican-Americans. So, what are you talking about?  :uh:
> *


I have something to say about this , but it might start some shit. More about the past than the present, but this stereotype still exists.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 16 2009, 08:25 AM~12721828
> *I have something to say about this , but it might start some shit.  More about the past than the present, but this stereotype still exists.
> *


Speak your mind. Here's what not to do; continuing to perpetuate old stereotypes. How's that? :uh:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 1 2009, 10:32 AM~12576633
> *just sayin since everyone throwin in what they think should be law
> *


most car's out there are not worthy of 5.20's so I personally dont think it should be law.I also think that 5.20's and powder coated rim's look stupid.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 30 2008, 03:12 PM~12562031
> *One thing that gets on my nerves and needs to stop is the hating on 4 doors don't matter what the vehicle, cause its usually the onl vehicle you can find.  Oh and taking cherry 4 doors and stripping body panels and shit to fix a totaled 2 door.
> *


IMO 4 doors are unacceptable on 55 and up chevy's UNLESS they are wagon's.All others should be used as part's car's or turned into couch's.

Dont get me wrong,if it's a low milage survivor,it's cool but dont "fix" one up though.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 15 2009, 11:24 AM~12713084
> *Wait a minute...what do you mean, "Brothas can cause you guys love em"? No need to place a persons race into this. It has nothing to do with it. Also, I've seen plenty of station wagons (technically 4-doors) built-up as lowriders. And they were built by Mexican-Americans. So, what are you talking about?  :uh:
> *


Not trying to piss nobody off homie. I'm just saying a lot of my black homies would never buy a 2 door anything. Not a two door low, suv, ricer, anything. 
My next ride will be either a station wagon or a 59-65 4 door. But only cause its about time for a family other wise I'd build another 2 door 

For example places like Cali, New Mexico and West and Southwest Tx where Mexicans and Chicanos had the biggest influence on lowriders and in my humble and probably wrong opinion still do. Two doors have the biggest market. 
But when you go to car shows where there's more Black folks like Louisiana, Miami, South East Texas is where you see a lot more 4 doors than 2 doors.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 16 2009, 11:33 PM~12728917
> *Not trying to piss nobody off homie.  I'm just saying a lot of my black homies would never buy a 2 door anything.  Not a two door low, suv, ricer, anything.
> My next ride will be either a station wagon or a 59-65 4 door.  But only cause its about time for a family other wise I'd build another 2 door
> 
> ...


I live in GA and a lot of african americans love their 4 door caprices and caddies. Nothing wrong with that IMO, but everyone knows those cars will never be worth anything. It is not the case for EVERY African American thou. I just sold my LS to a black guy today.


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 16 2009, 09:33 PM~12728917
> *Not trying to piss nobody off homie.  I'm just saying a lot of my black homies would never buy a 2 door anything.  Not a two door low, suv, ricer, anything.
> My next ride will be either a station wagon or a 59-65 4 door.  But only cause its about time for a family other wise I'd build another 2 door
> 
> ...



I'd have to disagree with this. Maybe down south they like them 4 doors. 
But I'm from Cali and I'm black, and you will get clowned if you pushin a 4 door impala 61,62,63 etc....

The only 4 doors that look 1/2 way decent is of course the box caprices and cadillacs. I forget what year...


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 15 2009, 09:48 PM~12719033
> *things not to do.........riding with out valid insurance and registration, throwing gang signs, or anything else that is stereo typical about lowriding
> *


best post ive seen so far!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

WHAT DRIVES ME NUTS,R THE GUYS WHO SHOW UP N A PRIMERED RIDE(NOT A RAT ROD,THEY COOL)2 A SHOW & EXPECT A TROPHY 4 THE UNDER CONSTRUCTION CLASS,WITH CHINA WHEELS TOO :roflmao:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

good topic in my opinion...i grew up in las vegas and basically seen the scene and the city grow out there and loved the low low scene...had a great time been in lotz of clubs used to roll deep...then the cops got in the way...and its still around but i can see where pplz think it might be dyin cuz compared to the 90z there just seemed to be more cruzin and thing goin on...now it will never die with me i will be cruzin and hittin lickz on 100 spokes till i can't drive no more but we do have to influence the younger generation cuz t.v. is killin em right now with big rimz and stupid looking fucking cars and they do it cuz thats all they know....look...about 2 years ago i moved from vegas to canton ohio about 1 hour south of cleveland...and in that time i have seen 2 other katz with lowz..2 caddiz..i feel like i am the scene where i live..just between me and my boi we have 4...so im like damn so i am tryin my azz off to create the scene and educate ppl on the lifestyle..most ppl i find are amazed and love it i feel like a celebrity and it feelz good to me that there is love out there ya know..all the ppl round here are into hondaz and shit auto zone cars...mufflerz and neons..shit is retarded but thats what they know...in some regions you did'nt have ppl into lowriders ever so it will kinda be extinct there like here i am tryin my hardest i am heading up lethal lowz n.e ohio chapter and can't even fuckin recruit...lol..but anywayz keep doin the damn thing and show ppl for the love to get them motivated...to build something..and take ppl for rides and shit this one kid at the store was like can i sit in your car while you hit switchez so i was like sure took the lil ***** for a ride did some 3z in intersections and shit...even got pulled over but he was so happy like the first time i got a lowrider...that kinda shit makes my day and keeps this movement going......sorry i have alot to say on this subject...lol


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jan 17 2009, 05:23 AM~12731084
> *good topic in my opinion...i grew up in las vegas and basically seen the scene and the city grow out there and loved the low low scene...had a great time been in lotz of clubs used to roll deep...then the cops got in the way...and its still around but i can see where pplz think it might be dyin cuz compared to the 90z there just seemed to be more cruzin and thing goin on...now it will never die with me i will be cruzin and hittin lickz on 100 spokes till i can't drive no more but we do have to influence the younger generation cuz t.v. is killin em right now with big rimz and stupid looking fucking cars and they do it cuz thats all they know....look...about 2 years ago i moved from vegas to canton ohio about 1 hour south of cleveland...and in that time i have seen 2 other katz with lowz..2 caddiz..i feel like i am the scene where i live..just between me and my boi we have 4...so im like damn so i am tryin my azz off to create the scene and educate ppl on the lifestyle..most ppl i find are amazed and love it i feel like a celebrity and it feelz good to me that there is love out there ya know..all the ppl round here are into hondaz and shit auto zone cars...mufflerz and neons..shit is retarded but thats what they know...in some regions you did'nt have ppl into lowriders ever so it will kinda be extinct there like here i am tryin my hardest i am heading up lethal lowz n.e ohio chapter and can't even fuckin recruit...lol..but anywayz keep doin the damn thing and show ppl for the love to get them motivated...to build something..and take ppl for rides and shit this one kid at the store was like can i sit in your car while you hit switchez so i was like sure took the lil ***** for a ride did some 3z in intersections and shit...even got pulled over but he was so happy like the first time i got a lowrider...that kinda shit makes my day and keeps this movement going......sorry i have alot to say on this subject...lol
> *



Sho you right! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 16 2009, 11:50 AM~12722501
> *most car's out there are not worthy of 5.20's so I personally dont think it should be law.I also think that 5.20's and powder coated rim's look stupid.
> *


YEA ME TOO THATS WHY I HAVE 155-80-13....I HATE 5.20'S....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 17 2009, 01:51 AM~12729719
> *I live in GA and a lot of african americans love their 4 door caprices and caddies.  Nothing wrong with that IMO, but everyone knows those cars will never be worth anything.  It is not the case for EVERY African American thou.  I just sold my LS to a black guy today.
> *


U AINT LYIN ABOUT THEM FOOLS THAT LIKE 4 DOORS OVER 2 IN GA LOL


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been building low riders since 1976 and have built up a nice collection of cars.I never paid attention to anybody elses rules lowriding was about taking a car and making it your own with your own style some pepole might like it and some might hate it but all that matters is when you get behinde the wheel you cant help but smile and just want to keep on cruzin and cruzin and cruzin lowriding = having fun no rules


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Jan 24 2009, 07:14 PM~12804006
> *I have been building low riders since 1976 and have built up a nice collection of cars.I never paid attention to anybody elses rules  lowriding was about taking a car and making it your own with your own style some pepole might like it and some might hate it but all that matters is when you get behinde the wheel you cant help but smile and just want to keep on cruzin and cruzin and cruzin  lowriding = having fun no rules
> *


You are right but if you decide to build a non popular car/4 door and take it to a car show or post pics online you are opening yourself up to criticism. You can't expect to show what you have and choose to take only positive comments. Like the saying goes, "if you can't take the heat get your ass out the kitchen".


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 24 2009, 07:05 AM~12800404
> *U AINT LYIN ABOUT THEM FOOLS THAT LIKE 4 DOORS OVER 2 IN GA LOL
> *


not so bro most of us cant find 2 doors ive been lucky to have had them both in chevys & caddies,& g-bodies, but see im the type of rider that looks at a car ,2 or 4 door and see what it can be as a lo lo


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

if we had no standards, then we wouldnt be lowriding we would be car customizing...i'm sure hot rodders do the same thing, they have thier standards, and if you build a hot rod with 13x7 Daytons..they will look at you and laugh.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am trippin on what I am reading here!!! We all have to start somewhere!. Some have the means to have "better" cars, some only have the means to roll that "Cavalier". But BOTH are into their own car the way they can be. We all cant have Cherry '64!!! But we can dream to have our cars where we want them (within our means) to be, and follow that dream. That dude with the Cavalier may have a crib that may make you go WOW!!! Maybe thats where he takes care of his business. Just my input!!! :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

FUCK A BUNCH OF RULES..BUILD WHAT YOU CAN..DONT TRY TO MAKE THE NEXT MAN HAPPY..JUST BE YOURSELF AND DO YOU...LOWRIDING IS ABOUT ART....IF WE ALL ROLLED THE SAME SHIT IT WOULDNT BE FUN OR INTERESTING...ILL BE DAMNED IF I WAS TOLD WHAT TO DO TO MY RIDE JUS TO PLEASE L.I.L. MEMBERS OR OTHER LOWRIDERS...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 24 2009, 07:31 PM~12804933
> *I am trippin on what I am reading here!!! We all have to start somewhere!. Some have the means to have "better" cars, some only have the means to roll that "Cavalier". But BOTH are into their own car the way they can be. We all cant have Cherry '64!!! But we can dream to have our cars where we want them (within our means) to be, and follow that dream. That dude with the Cavalier may have a crib that may make you go WOW!!! Maybe thats where he takes care of his business.    Just my input!!! :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: 

MY FIRST LOWRIDER WAS A CAVALIER..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 24 2009, 08:42 PM~12805029
> *FUCK A BUNCH OF RULES..BUILD WHAT YOU CAN..DONT TRY TO MAKE THE NEXT MAN HAPPY..JUST BE YOURSELF AND DO YOU...LOWRIDING IS ABOUT ART....IF WE ALL ROLLED THE SAME SHIT IT WOULDNT BE FUN OR INTERESTING...ILL BE DAMNED IF I WAS TOLD WHAT TO DO TO MY RIDE JUS TO PLEASE L.I.L. MEMBERS OR OTHER LOWRIDERS...
> *


yeah but you've always been wierd anyways...you do like 15x10 on a mustang


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2009, 07:45 PM~12805059
> *yeah but you've always been wierd anyways...you do like 15x10 on a mustang
> *


 :biggrin: ..AH SHIT... YEA LIKE YOUR 4 DOOR CAPRICE ON 13 INCH SUPREMES ON LOW PRO TIRES... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 24 2009, 07:49 PM~12805096
> *:biggrin: ..AH SHIT... YEA LIKE YOUR 4 DOOR CAPRICE ON 13 INCH SUPREMES ON LOW PRO TIRES... :biggrin:
> *


pics of said caprice please.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 07:51 PM~12805113
> *pics of said caprice please.
> *


THROWIN OUT THE OLD SKELETONS.. :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 16 2009, 10:51 PM~12729719
> *I live in GA and a lot of african americans love their 4 door caprices and caddies.  Nothing wrong with that IMO, but everyone knows those cars will never be worth anything.  It is not the case for EVERY African American thou.  I just sold my LS to a black guy today.
> *


COME ON MAN A CAR IS ONLY WORTH WHAT THE NEXT MAN IS WILLING TO PAY FOR IT TRUST ME I KNOW THIS I LEARNED THIS THE HARD WAY,U PUT 30K IN A BUILD,& BARELY GET HALF OUT OF IT WHEN U SELL IT ,MOST OF THE CARS U SEE ON BARRETT JACKSON THAT ARE CUSTOMIZED ARE LOW BALLED, TO HELL,U DAM NEAR HAVE TO LEAVE IT STOCK TO SEE SOME MONEY ON A REBUILD , CAUSE ONCE U CUT IT , ITS OVER.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 24 2009, 07:52 PM~12805118
> *COME ON MAN A CAR IS ONLY WORTH WHAT THE NEXT MAN IS WILLING TO PAY FOR IT TRUST ME I KNOW THIS I LEARNED THIS THE HARD WAY,U PUT 30K IN A BUILD,& BARELY GET HALF OUT OF IT WHEN U SELL IT ,MOST OF THE CARS U SEE ON BARRETT JACKSON THAT ARE CUSTOMIZED ARE LOW BALLED, TO HELL,U DAM NEAR HAVE TO LEAVE IT STOCK TO SEE SOME MONEY ON A REBUILD , CAUSE ONCE U CUT IT , ITS OVER.
> *


cutting a car doesnt necessarily bring the value down. its how u build the car. clean impalas with stock paint and fresh stock interior , lifted will bring just as much as a original restoration. but when u put a funky looking mural, loud paint job, and glass etching its not gonna bring as much. keep it simple and it will sell.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 24 2009, 06:44 PM~12805047
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MY FIRST LOWRIDER WAS A CAVALIER..
> ...


I rest my Case!!!!!I like that Cavalier!!!!!!! :thumbsup: NuFF Said


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 24 2009, 07:42 PM~12805029
> *FUCK A BUNCH OF RULES..BUILD WHAT YOU CAN..DONT TRY TO MAKE THE NEXT MAN HAPPY..JUST BE YOURSELF AND DO YOU...LOWRIDING IS ABOUT ART....IF WE ALL ROLLED THE SAME SHIT IT WOULDNT BE FUN OR INTERESTING...ILL BE DAMNED IF I WAS TOLD WHAT TO DO TO MY RIDE JUS TO PLEASE L.I.L. MEMBERS OR OTHER LOWRIDERS...
> *


YOUR RITE HOMIE MY OLD NEIGHBOR BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THE LATE 50S & HE STILL HAS ONE OF HIS FIRST CARS A 1950 ,4 DOOR DODGE ,IM TALKING ABOUT A MAN THAT BOUGHT 60S MODEL CHEVYS BRAND NEW,I MEAN ORDERING IT THE WAY U WANT HARD TOP,DROP TOP A/C ETC.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 07:55 PM~12805141
> *cutting a car doesnt necessarily bring the value down. its how u build the car.  clean impalas with stock paint and fresh stock interior , lifted will bring just as much as a original restoration.  but when u put a funky looking mural, loud paint job, and glass etching its not gonna bring as much.  keep it simple and it will sell.
> *


  U JUST DESCRIBED EVERYTHING ON THE CAVALIER... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 24 2009, 08:14 PM~12805319
> *  U JUST DESCRIBED EVERYTHING ON THE CAVALIER... :biggrin:
> *


aint nothing wrong with what i said, i was saying if u want to make a profit...keep it simple


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:15 PM~12805329
> *aint nothing wrong with what i said, i was saying if u want to make a profit...keep it simple
> *


 :biggrin: ..JUS MESSIN WITH YA..


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 07:55 PM~12805141
> *cutting a car doesnt necessarily bring the value down. its how u build the car.  clean impalas with stock paint and fresh stock interior , lifted will bring just as much as a original restoration.  but when u put a funky looking mural, loud paint job, and glass etching its not gonna bring as much.  keep it simple and it will sell.
> *


on the cutting part i was just talking from my own personal experience,but your 100% on the money on that paint & glass etching.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

for the four door haters forgive me but im going to build my 79 caddie 4 door ,WHY, BECAUSE IT MINES, but real talk i like building different cars , i know theres 2 door 79 all day but i have not seen any 4 door 77,78 &79 caddies,11 yrs ago i had an 85 buick estate wood grain sided wagon cut coils draggin ass rollin 30 spokes& vouges ,i drove that car with pride every day in the chi-town,will pull pics out of storage,and post!!!!!


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jan 17 2009, 02:33 AM~12730927
> *WHAT DRIVES ME NUTS,R THE GUYS WHO SHOW UP N A PRIMERED RIDE(NOT A RAT ROD,THEY COOL)2 A SHOW & EXPECT A TROPHY 4 THE UNDER CONSTRUCTION CLASS,WITH CHINA WHEELS TOO :roflmao:
> *


Im gonna build a spot primer 64 just like cheech love machin fuzzy dash chain steering wheel and all, and ill still get thumbs up when im rollin its about havin fun then i can park next to cherry 64 at a car show and we can all have a beer now thats lowriden


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Jan 24 2009, 08:50 PM~12806081
> *Im gonna build a spot primer 64 just like cheech love machin fuzzy dash  chain steering wheel and all, and ill still get thumbs up when im rollin its about havin fun  then i can park next to cherry 64 at a car show and we can all have a beer now thats lowriden
> *


Thats what I'm talking about Bro!!! cars, Ladies, Beers and a good time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 24 2009, 09:28 PM~12804907
> *not so bro most of us cant find 2 doors ive been lucky to have had them both in chevys & caddies,& g-bodies, but see im the type of rider that looks at a car ,2 or 4 door and see what it can be as a lo lo
> *


Every car I have owned has been a 2 door. Luck has nothing to do with it. Its called being patient to find the right deal. After I moved to GA I hunted for about a yr before I found my LS. Now I'm here in Cali and I looked for 6 months before I found my clean ass 79MC. 

Hell early 80s 2 door caddies don't go for very much. The problem is people get impatient and take the cheap route. Those are the fools you see in the convenient store buying $2.00 in gas and a swisher sweet singles.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 24 2009, 09:52 PM~12805118
> *COME ON MAN A CAR IS ONLY WORTH WHAT THE NEXT MAN IS WILLING TO PAY FOR IT TRUST ME I KNOW THIS I LEARNED THIS THE HARD WAY,U PUT 30K IN A BUILD,& BARELY GET HALF OUT OF IT WHEN U SELL IT ,MOST OF THE CARS U SEE ON BARRETT JACKSON THAT ARE CUSTOMIZED ARE LOW BALLED, TO HELL,U DAM NEAR HAVE TO LEAVE IT STOCK TO SEE SOME MONEY ON A REBUILD , CAUSE ONCE U CUT IT , ITS OVER.
> *



Thats right. Anyone who believes that a custom car (with a few exceptions) is a investment they are wrong like two boys fucking.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

One thing that bothers me is when people do dirt in their lows....Some shit happened in my city inolving someone in a lowrider. I pulled out my cutty & got pulled out the car, cuffed & wasted 45 minutes of my day! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jan 24 2009, 11:57 PM~12806893
> *Thats right.  Anyone who believes that a custom car (with a few exceptions) is a investment they are wrong like two boys fucking.
> *


convertible impalas are investments. i said that a few times. the ones that i have had, have sold for more than i had in them.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 24 2009, 09:42 PM~12805029
> *FUCK A BUNCH OF RULES..BUILD WHAT YOU CAN..DONT TRY TO MAKE THE NEXT MAN HAPPY..JUST BE YOURSELF AND DO YOU...LOWRIDING IS ABOUT ART....IF WE ALL ROLLED THE SAME SHIT IT WOULDNT BE FUN OR INTERESTING...ILL BE DAMNED IF I WAS TOLD WHAT TO DO TO MY RIDE JUS TO PLEASE L.I.L. MEMBERS OR OTHER LOWRIDERS...
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

dont ride with 3 gold ones and one hub cap.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Dec 24 2008, 08:42 PM~12520232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




x100 to all that

I personally can't stand TVs in Lowriders. TVs go in SUVs and ricers, soccer mom vans. 

I also get tired of people whining about how they really like their 4 door Impala, and how "That's all I could find". What you're really saying is you didn't want to drive outside of your town to find something. Or you're too impatient or lazy to do some looking or research to find what you REALLY want. OR you just didn't know any better. People act like they're right for being lazy and unmotivated to put in the work.

I like to think of it like if one of your buddies showed up with some fat old dude and was like "I just married this guy. I couldn't find any hot women in my area so I settled for this. But you're stupid cause you like women. I REALLY like old fat dudes more than women. All you guys liking girls is played out."


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 24 2009, 10:41 PM~12805503
> *for the four door haters forgive me but im going to build my 79 caddie 4 door ,WHY, BECAUSE IT MINES, but real talk i like building different cars , i know theres 2 door 79 all day but i have not seen any 4 door 77,78 &79 caddies,11 yrs ago i had an 85 buick estate wood grain sided wagon cut coils draggin ass rollin 30 spokes& vouges ,i drove that car with pride every day in the chi-town,will pull pics out of storage,and post!!!!!
> *


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

CRUISE AROUND TOWN WITH AN OLD ASS COROLLA AND A REALLY NICE SYSTEM LIKE MY NEIGHBOR


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Feb 7 2009, 07:27 PM~12937754
> *CRUISE AROUND TOWN WITH AN  OLD ASS COROLLA AND A REALLY NICE SYSTEM LIKE MY NEIGHBOR
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## capriceman100 (May 1, 2009)

Emperor Goofy said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> MY FIRST LOWRIDER WAS A CAVALIER..


I seen that car in waco a few years ago!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Ban fo bumping old topics


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:/


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

WESTUP702 said:


> good topic in my opinion...i grew up in las vegas and basically seen the scene and the city grow out there and loved the low low scene...had a great time been in lotz of clubs used to roll deep...then the cops got in the way...and its still around but i can see where pplz think it might be dyin cuz compared to the 90z there just seemed to be more cruzin and thing goin on...now it will never die with me i will be cruzin and hittin lickz on 100 spokes till i can't drive no more but we do have to influence the younger generation cuz t.v. is killin em right now with big rimz and stupid looking fucking cars and they do it cuz thats all they know....look...about 2 years ago i moved from vegas to canton ohio about 1 hour south of cleveland...and in that time i have seen 2 other katz with lowz..2 caddiz..i feel like i am the scene where i live..just between me and my boi we have 4...so im like damn so i am tryin my azz off to create the scene and educate ppl on the lifestyle..most ppl i find are amazed and love it i feel like a celebrity and it feelz good to me that there is love out there ya know..all the ppl round here are into hondaz and shit auto zone cars...mufflerz and neons..shit is retarded but thats what they know...in some regions you did'nt have ppl into lowriders ever so it will kinda be extinct there like here i am tryin my hardest i am heading up lethal lowz n.e ohio chapter and can't even fuckin recruit...lol..but anywayz keep doin the damn thing and show ppl for the love to get them motivated...to build something..and take ppl for rides and shit this one kid at the store was like can i sit in your car while you hit switchez so i was like sure took the lil ***** for a ride did some 3z in intersections and shit...even got pulled over but he was so happy like the first time i got a lowrider...that kinda shit makes my day and keeps this movement going......sorry i have alot to say on this subject...lol



Im witv you 100% im from etown ky and nobody rides anymore. I show off for kids every chance i get. They are the next generation to ride and keep it alive


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

KingsWood said:


> Im witv you 100% im from etown ky and nobody rides anymore. I show off for kids every chance i get. They are the next generation to ride and keep it alive


 I agree with you bro


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

The only thing I have to say not do is garbage circus hoppers they make me sick and there an embarrassment to this lowriding lifestyle with all there missing parts and front ends and bumpers and I dont care that they can hop extremely high and get stuck in the air I rather see clean street hopper get rid of those trashy circus hoppers bring back the clean hoppers


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bump for a mo fo who should be sleep! lol


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

KingsWood said:


> Im witv you 100% im from etown ky and nobody rides anymore. I show off for kids every chance i get. They are the next generation to ride and keep it alive


----------

